# "Estados Unidos no podría defender Ucrania aunque quisiera". La nula preparación de la OTAN para enfrentarse a un enemigo bien armado y entrenado



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

America couldn’t defend Ukraine even if it wanted to


Joe Biden wants to ‘project’ American power on NATO’s eastern flank. But it just highlights the dismal state of US forces today




www.rt.com






scott ritter
es un ex oficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de Marines de EE. UU. y autor de ' SCORPION KING : America's Suicidal Embrace of Nuclear Weapons from FDR to Trump'. Sirvió en la Unión Soviética como inspector implementando el Tratado INF, en el estado mayor del General Schwarzkopf durante la Guerra del Golfo, y de 1991 a 1998 como inspector de armas de la ONU. Síguelo en Twitter @RealScottRitter

El Pentágono está en el proceso de preparar opciones para el presidente Joe Biden con respecto al despliegue de fuerzas estadounidenses en el flanco este de la OTAN para intentar disuadir a Rusia de actuar contra Ucrania o amenazar a los miembros más orientales de la OTAN, Polonia, Letonia, Estonia y Lituania.

Unos 8.500 soldados estadounidenses se han puesto en espera para estar preparados para desplegarse en Europa con poca antelación. *Estos son el contingente estadounidense de la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN, una unidad multinacional de 40.000 soldados encargada de responder a la agresión contra los países miembros*.

Si EE. UU. quisiera hacer más, podría desplegar algunos escuadrones de cazas de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU., junto con otra brigada blindada pesada, cuyo equipo está preposicionado en Polonia, y algunas tropas de apoyo. También podría enviar 3.000 soldados de la 82 División Aerotransportada, que tiene la tarea de _“responder a contingencias de crisis en cualquier parte del mundo dentro de las 18 horas”._


Lee mas
Se revelan los planes de despliegue masivo de tropas de EE. UU. – Medios
Sin embargo, todas estas tropas, incluso si se reunieran en conjunto, no podrían hacer frente a un adversario ruso potencial, por el simple hecho de que ninguna de estas fuerzas se ha entrenado para luchar en un conflicto moderno de armas combinadas contra un oponente del mismo nivel. Poner tropas y equipo en un campo de batalla es la parte fácil; hacer que se desempeñen según los estándares es más difícil, y hacer que ejecuten una doctrina que ya no está de moda es imposible.

Joe Biden podría pensar que se está flexionando mucho con esta charla sobre la proyección del poder militar. Sin embargo, todo lo que está haciendo es subrayar aún más el estado absolutamente deprimente de preparación para el combate en el que se encuentra el ejército estadounidense después de 20 años de conflicto de baja intensidad por una causa perdida.

*El momento de haber desplegado 50.000 efectivos en Europa fue en 2008, tras la guerra ruso-georgiana, o en 2014, tras la crisis de Crimea. Tener 50.000 soldados estadounidenses bien armados reenfocados en la difícil tarea de combatir un conflicto terrestre sostenido en Europa podría haber obligado a Rusia a reconsiderar sus opciones.* Al considerar esta opción ahora, todo lo que Biden está haciendo es demostrar que EE. UU. es una superpotencia en decadencia y que la OTAN carece tanto de propósito como de impulso.

*Una sombra de su antiguo yo*

Qué diferencia hacen tres décadas. En 1990, el Ejército de EE. UU. en Europa (USAREUR) constaba de unas 213 000 fuerzas preparadas para el combate organizadas en dos Cuerpos, V y VII, una Brigada de Berlín y la 3.ª Brigada de la 2.ª División Blindada, desplegadas en el norte de Alemania para proteger el puerto. de Hamburgo. Cada cuerpo constaba de una división de infantería, una división blindada y un regimiento de caballería blindada.

A través de un programa conocido como Retorno de Fuerzas a Alemania (REFORGER), USAREUR podría ser reforzado en 10 días por otras tres divisiones de infantería mecanizada (una de ellas Canadien) y dos brigadas blindadas que completarían el V y VII Cuerpo al completo, así como así como un tercer cuerpo (III Cuerpo) compuesto por dos divisiones blindadas, una división de infantería mecanizada, un regimiento de caballería y otras tropas a nivel de cuerpo.

Estas fuerzas caerían sobre provisiones militares preposicionadas almacenadas y mantenidas a un nivel de preparación constante. *Entre las fuerzas en Europa y las destinadas al despliegue, USAREUR contaba con una capacidad de combate total de más de 550.000 soldados que ayudaron a mantener la paz durante la larga Guerra Fría de Estados Unidos con la Unión Soviética, que tenía alrededor de 600.000 soldados estacionados en Europa del Este, incluidos 338.000 en el Este. Alemania sola.*

La potencia de las fuerzas estadounidenses en aquel entonces quedó demostrada en la guerra para liberar a Kuwait de los soldados de Saddam Hussein en 1991. *USAREUR desplegó un Cuartel General del Cuerpo (el VII) junto con 75.000 efectivos, 1.200 tanques, 1.700 vehículos blindados de combate, más de 650 piezas de artillería y más de 325 aviones al Golfo Pérsico para apoyar la Operación Escudo del Desierto/Tormenta del Desierto.* Una década de intenso entrenamiento de guerra con armas combinadas en apoyo de una nueva doctrina de Batalla Aire-Tierra convirtió a las fuerzas USAREUR en las unidades con mayor capacidad de combate en la operación, ayudando a aplastar al cuarto ejército más grande del mundo en una operación de combate terrestre de 100 horas que no tiene parangón en tiempos modernos.


Lee mas
Biden lanza una nueva amenaza contra Putin
Después de preservar la paz en Europa y ganar una guerra en el Medio Oriente, USAREUR fue recompensado al ser arrojado sin contemplaciones a la basura de la historia. *En 1992, después del colapso de la Unión Soviética, unos 70.000 soldados se trasladaron a los Estados Unidos continentales, parte de una retirada que hizo que USAREUR se redujera a unos 122.000 soldados a finales de ese año; 12 meses después, se redujo a unos 62.000 soldados. Se nos dijo que la Guerra Fría había terminado y que ya no había necesidad de asumir el gasto de mantener una fuerza permanente preparada porque, con la disolución del Pacto de Varsovia y la Unión Soviética, nunca más habría una gran Guerra terrestre a gran escala en Europa.

En 2008, el último cuartel general restante del tamaño de un Cuerpo en USAREUR, el V Cuerpo, fue calificado como el activo militar menos valioso de todo el ejército de EE. UU. en términos de capacidades de proyección de poder.*

*Mono mira lo que otro mono hace*

Estados Unidos no fue la única potencia de la OTAN que buscó reducir costos en la era posterior a la Guerra Fría. En 1988, un año antes de la caída del Muro de Berlín, el Ejército de Alemania Occidental buscaba un esquema de reorganización que mantendría su estructura de 12 divisiones con 48 brigadas, pero reduciría los niveles de dotación del 95% a una 'estructura de cuadro' de solo el 50%-70% que podría alcanzar su fuerza total solo a través de la movilización de reservas.

Para 2020, el ejército alemán, que ahora representa un país unificado, se había reducido a poco más de 60 000 soldados organizados en dos divisiones blindadas de seis brigadas y una división de despliegue rápido de dos brigadas. Pero incluso esta cifra reducida es engañosa: para desplegar una fuerza blindada del tamaño de un batallón con capacidad de combate en el Báltico como parte del concepto de 'grupo de batalla' de la OTAN,* Alemania tiene que canibalizar su fuerza blindada existente. Alemania hoy es incapaz de desplegar rápidamente una sola brigada blindada desde sus cuarteles.

En 1988, el Ejército Británico del Rin (BAOR, que representa al contingente de la OTAN del Reino Unido en Europa) constaba de unas 55.000 tropas organizadas en un solo cuerpo blindado que constaba de tres divisiones blindadas con ocho brigadas y unidades de apoyo. Para 2021, esto se había reducido a solo 72.500 soldados en todo el ejército británico, sin tropas en Europa continental. Además, los británicos solo son capaces de desplegar dos brigadas blindadas, solo una de las cuales es capaz de proyectar poder en una capacidad significativa en suelo europeo en poco tiempo.*

Todos los demás militares de la OTAN han sufrido reducciones similares. Junto con la reducción de tamaño, se produjo una reducción similar en la capacitación, tanto en términos de escala como de alcance. Mientras que REFORGER solía preparar a los soldados para luchar en enfrentamientos del tamaño de varias divisiones utilizando una doctrina orientada al empleo de operaciones de armas combinadas, hoy en día la OTAN lleva a cabo entrenamientos del tamaño de batallones y brigadas que se centran en conflictos de baja intensidad y _"operaciones distintas de la guerra"_ ( es decir, mantenimiento de la paz, respuesta a desastres, etc.).

Hoy en día, la OTAN no puede luchar contra un enfrentamiento del tamaño de un cuerpo, incluso si tuviera una unidad funcional del tamaño de un cuerpo apta para el entrenamiento. El hecho es que la OTAN es una mera sombra de sí misma, neutralizada militarmente e incapaz de proyectar poder en una capacidad significativa.

Por supuesto, la OTAN no fue la única organización militar europea que se sometió a una reducción y reestructuración. Con la disolución de la Unión Soviética en 1991, el ejército ruso estaba en total desorden. *En 1988, el ejército soviético comprendía unos 5,5 millones de efectivos; en 1998, este número se había reducido a alrededor de 1,5 millones. Una vez configurado para derrotar a la OTAN y ocupar Europa occidental, en 1998 el ejército ruso no pudo realizar ejercicios militares de mediana o gran escala. Se había desempeñado mal en el combate en Chechenia y había fallado tanto en su reorganización interna que su capacidad para proyectar poder era prácticamente nula.*

Para el año 2000, las cosas empezaron a cambiar. El presidente Vladimir Putin había aportado una apariencia de propósito y disciplina al servicio militar ruso. Putin estuvo motivado en parte por la expansión hacia el este de la OTAN que, a pesar de la promesa hecha al ex presidente soviético Mikhail Gorbachev de que las tropas de la OTAN no se moverían _"ni una pulgada"_ hacia el este en el caso de la reunificación alemana, había incorporado a sus filas no solo a ex Naciones del Pacto de Varsovia, pero también antiguas repúblicas soviéticas.


Lee mas
Corporaciones gigantes de EE. UU. advierten a Biden sobre Rusia: medios
*El ejército ruso derrotó a una insurgencia chechena en la Segunda Guerra Chechena (algo que el ejército de EE. UU. y la OTAN no pudieron lograr en 20 años en Afganistán) y tuvo un buen desempeño tanto en la guerra entre Georgia y Rusia de 2008 como en la operación de Crimea en 2014. Además, en gran parte en respuesta a la expansión hacia el este de la OTAN, Rusia reformó dos formaciones militares de la era de la Guerra Fría, el 1er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia y el 20º Ejército de Armas Combinadas, que se especializaron en el mismo tipo de operaciones de armas combinadas móviles a gran escala que el ejército de EE. UU. y la OTAN han olvidado cómo luchar.*

*Flexionando su salida de una pelea*

Sin proyectar la intención rusa, la realidad es que la concentración militar rusa en sus distritos militares del oeste y del sur, cuando se combina con el despliegue de fuerzas móviles en Bielorrusia, representa una capacidad de proyección de poder militar que no solo es más que capaz de derrotar a Ucrania, sino también las fuerzas de la OTAN actualmente desplegadas en su flanco oriental. Las posibilidades de una guerra de estilo convencional total pueden ser extremadamente escasas, pero no hay duda de quién tiene la ventaja aquí.

Después de años de comportarse como un adolescente boxeando en la sombra en el sótano de la casa de su madre, interpretando la fantasía de noquear a Ivan Drago en la película Rocky IV de 1985, EE. UU. y la OTAN se enfrentan a la realidad de la situación que ellos mismos crearon. Habiendo iniciado una pelea con Rusia en la creencia de que no era lo suficientemente fuerte como para recoger el guante, la alianza transatlántica ahora se enfrenta a la realidad de que Ivan Drago está vivo y bien y de pie en el ring, listo para la batalla.

En la pantalla, Rocky IV fue una película entretenida con (si eres estadounidense) un final satisfactorio. En el remake moderno que contemplan Joe Biden y la OTAN, Rocky Balboa es poco más que una figura en su imaginación colectiva. En lugar de subirse al cuadrilátero y enfrentar el desafío, todo lo que EE. UU. y la OTAN pueden hacer es continuar flexionando, con la esperanza de que de alguna manera Rusia se deje engañar por el engaño y una pretensión de poder que simplemente ya no existe.
* (2) Biden amenaza personalmente a Putin como objetivo militar. "¿Puede la humanidad sobrevivir a la creencia delirante de Washington en su omnipotencia?" | Burbuja.info *


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Ene 2022)

Hombre por muchas bases que tenga la OTAN, logísticamente lo tiene más fácil Rusia y eso ya es un punto muy gordo a su favor

Luego tiene el tema del gas a Alemania y a media Europa

Arsenal nuclear para arrasar medio planeta

En fin que liarse con Rusia en una guerra es algo altamente poco recomendable y una auténtica locura

Si van a la guerra no va ser por Ucrania va a ser para arrasar aún más Europa y EEUU en favor de China. Biden Sánchez Macron Trudeau Draghi y Xi no son presidentes de sus respectivos países son gerentes globalistas juegan todos en el mismo equipo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Los rusos no pudieron recuperar maripool...así que no deliren please...


----------



## Nut (28 Ene 2022)

Basicamente por que estan muy lejos de sus bases.....Ejem Afganistan.Y en Europa no iban a colaborar como hicieron en la IIGM.

Alemania impide usar su espacio aéreo para transportar ayuda militar a Ucrania - NIUS (niusdiario.es) 

Los gringos lo que quieren es que los europeos se peleen entre ellos y así-como paso en las DOS GM- ellos sacar tajada.

La historia de siempre.

Y Felipe VI y su ejercito colaborando al juego.....A cambio de que?


----------



## Casino (28 Ene 2022)

Putin lo tiene mal.
Si se retira queda como un parguela. ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola tomate?.





Si entra, va a darle alas a los nacionalistas ucranianos. El ejército ruso puede derrotar al ucraniano, ¿y después qué?, ¿durante cuánto tiempo va a tener que mantener efectivos patrullando? ¿puede permitirse Rusia esto?, no. 


¿Qué va a ocurrir entonces?. Que para no quedar como un parguela, Putinín jugará la carta de la amplitud de miras y la apuesta por la paz y el entendimiento de los pueblos.



Y mientras el mass mierda seguirá metiendo miedo, porque sin miedo entre los ciudadanos los Estados lo tienen más complicado.



Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Bien armado y entrenado?..
Si el 80%de esos supuestos soldados rusos son reclutas de mili


----------



## Julc (28 Ene 2022)

Sólo de pensar en la de tías buenas que pueden morir en esa guerra, me pongo malo.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Putin lo tiene mal.
> Si se retira queda como un parguela. ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola tomate?.
> 
> 
> ...




Tampoco iba a entrar en Chechenia, ni en Georgia, ni en Siria, ni en....

Que los rusos no tienen ningún interés en entrar en Ucrania con todo pues lo sabe hasta el último mendrugo, pero si les fuerzan a hacerlo pues lo harán sin pestañear, el mal menor y tal.

Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (28 Ene 2022)

Que EEUU no puede parar a Rusia por medios convencionales es una obviedad, mucho menos en Ucrania, el dilema de Putin no es tanto el militar como el propagandístico, ¿cómo no quedar como un agresor, un peligro para la humanidad, etc., si invade Ucrania? Tienen que construir un buen argumentario propagandístico, porque si invaden serán atacados por doquier a nivel de propaganda occidental. Lo de las sanciones a Rusia es una chorrada, yo ya les hubiera cortado el gas a todos los países europeos.

Putin debe de valorar bien los pasos a dar, si yo fuera su asesor, le aconsejaría buscar alguna excusa en el Donbass, cualquier ataque ucraniano a esa región hacerla casus belli, y con esa excusa invadir el territorio necesario para conectar con Crimea. Quedaría mal, pero al menos ganaría una muy buena posición estratégica en la zona y jodería a Ucrania quitándole el acceso al mar. Invadir Kiev sería una chorrada, en el único lugar que pueden estar a gusto es donde hay una población rusófona abundante, fuera de ahí es entrar en un avispero en el que nada tienen que ganar.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Ene 2022)

Un plan sin fisuras, Rusia contra el resto del mundo (China no iba a mover un dedo). 

Limpieza de culo y papelera.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (28 Ene 2022)

Desde hace 30 años, en que los USA y aliados ganaron la guerra del Golfo contra Sadam, no se han enfrentado más que contra follacabras con cholas y turbante. Ahora tienen a un adversario a la par, con fuerzas aéreas y potencia de fuego parecida a la suya, y que les supera en tecnología de guerra electrónica y en misiles balísticos. Mejor que se retiren y dejen a Rusia (y a China) en paz, y se concentren en objetivos asumibles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tampoco iba a entrar en Chechenia, ni en Georgia, ni en Siria, ni en....
> 
> Que los rusos no tienen ningún interés en entrar en Ucrania con todo pues lo sabe hasta el último mendrugo, pero si les fuerzan a hacerlo pues lo harán sin pestañear, el mal menor y tal.
> 
> Saludos.



chechinia fue una masacre ne ambos bandos..en georgia pararon,,en SIRIA no hicieron mas que tirar unas cuantas bombas yd decir que habian derrotado el ISIS ,,cuando la USAF era quien hacia realmente el trabajo


----------



## Casino (28 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tampoco iba a entrar en Chechenia, ni en Georgia, ni en Siria, ni en....
> 
> Que los rusos no tienen ningún interés en entrar en Ucrania con todo pues lo sabe hasta el último mendrugo, pero si les fuerzan a hacerlo pues lo harán sin pestañear, el mal menor y tal.
> 
> Saludos.




Si Putinín fuese gilipollas entraría en Ucrania sin pestañear. 
A mí me parece que está mirando más subir el precio del gas que vende a Alemania que hacer gasto militar y social (las bolsas llenas de cuerpos son igual de impopulares en Rusia) en Ucrania. 

No romperá la cuerda.


Saludos.


----------



## Polietileno (28 Ene 2022)

Rusia es un bluff, si no lo fuera no le habrían pillado Ucrania. Rusia debe creer que con propaganda, en Ucrania y otros paises europeos van a dejar los rifles y los tanques y salir huyendo como en Afganistan con los talibanes, por eso lo ideal sería ridiculizar más a Rusia, que se vea que es un bluff.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chechinia fue una masacre ne ambos bandos..en georgia pararon,,en SIRIA no hicieron mas que tirar unas cuantas bombas yd decir que habian derrotado el ISIS ,,cuando la USAF era quien hacia realmente el trabajo




La II Guerra Mundial fué una auténtica masacre en el Frente Oriental ¿pero quien terminó entrando en Berlín y quien acabó pegándose un tiro en su bunker y quienes suplicando y jurando que ellos no sabían nada de lo que había sucedido en el Frente Oriental? Y suerte tuvieron los alemanes que Stalin no asfaltó toda Alemania y la convirtió en un gigantesco aeropuerto para su uso personal.

Y con Ucrania pues igual, como sigan tocando los cojones a los rusos con masacre o sin ella suerte van a tener si no terminan todos encerrados bajo tierra y pegándose tiros en la sien. Al tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Ene 2022)

La superioridad de rusia contra ukrania es la misma que tiene la otan respecto a rusia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La II Guerra Mundial fué una auténtica masacre en el Frente Oriental ¿pero quien terminó entrando en Berlín y quien acabó pegándose un tiro en su bunker y quienes suplicando y jurando que ellos no sabían nada de lo que había sucedido en el Frente Oriental? Y suerte tuvieron los alemanes que Stalin no asfaltó toda Alemania y la convirtió en un gigantesco aeropuerto para su uso personal.
> 
> Y con Ucrania pues igual, como sigan tocando los cojones a los rusos con masacre o sin ella suerte van a tener si no terminan todos encerrados bajo tierra y pegándose tiros en la sien. Al tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.



chorradas,,sin los STUDEBACKERS los rusos seguirian detras de kiev.....ya me hubiera gustado ver a los rusos en el frente italiano...


----------



## zapatitos (28 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Si Putinín fuese gilipollas entraría en Ucrania sin pestañear.
> A mí me parece que está mirando más subir el precio del gas que vende a Alemania que hacer gasto militar y social (las bolsas llenas de cuerpos son igual de impopulares en Rusia) en Ucrania.
> 
> No romperá la cuerda.
> ...




La cuerda la romperán Ucrania o los yanquis siguiendo con el intento de que Ucrania ingrese en la OTAN. Los rusos jamás lo permitirán.

Saludos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras, Rusia contra el resto del mundo (China no iba a mover un dedo).
> 
> Limpieza de culo y papelera.



Creo que China a manifestado alto y claro que apoya a Rusia en este asunto.


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Ene 2022)

(up)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Ene 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Desde hace 30 años, en que los USA y aliados ganaron la guerra del Golfo contra Sadam, no se han enfrentado más que contra follacabras con cholas y turbante. Ahora tienen a un adversario a la par, con fuerzas aéreas y potencia de fuego parecida a la suya, y que les supera en tecnología de guerra electrónica y en misiles balísticos. Mejor que se retiren y dejen a Rusia (y a China) en paz, y se concentren en objetivos asumibles.



las guerras van y vienen las helms burton se quedan!


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Que EEUU no puede parar a Rusia por medios convencionales es una obviedad, mucho menos en Ucrania, el dilema de Putin no es tanto el militar como el propagandístico, ¿cómo no quedar como un agresor, un peligro para la humanidad, etc., si invade Ucrania? Tienen que construir un buen argumentario propagandístico, porque si invaden serán atacados por doquier a nivel de propaganda occidental. Lo de las sanciones a Rusia es una chorrada, yo ya les hubiera cortado el gas a todos los países europeos.
> 
> Putin debe de valorar bien los pasos a dar, si yo fuera su asesor, le aconsejaría buscar alguna excusa en el Donbass, cualquier ataque ucraniano a esa región hacerla casus belli, y con esa excusa invadir el territorio necesario para conectar con Crimea. Quedaría mal, pero al menos ganaría una muy buena posición estratégica en la zona y jodería a Ucrania quitándole el acceso al mar. Invadir Kiev sería una chorrada, en el único lugar que pueden estar a gusto es donde hay una población rusófona abundante, fuera de ahí es entrar en un avispero en el que nada tienen que ganar.



Sin bombas atómicas Rusia no aguanta un ataque de USA ni 15 días


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Sin bombas atómicas Rusia no aguanta un ataque de USA ni 15 días



tienen minimo 15 submarinos pepetuos a menos de 300 km de sus costas apuntando a menos de 7 minutos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tienen minimo 15 submarinos pepetuos a menos de 300 km de sus costas apuntando a menos de minutos.



EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey 

Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie 

ósea que hablo de guerra convencional


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Ene 2022)

como os mola la guerra a algunos, empezando por el OP

al final todo colectivista tiene la guerra como valor supremo


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Hombre por muchas bases que tenga la OTAN, logísticamente lo tiene más fácil Rusia y eso ya es un punto muy gordo a su favor
> 
> Luego tiene el tema del gas a Alemania y a media Europa
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo. La guerra, de desencadenarse, que ojalá que no, no sería para defender Ucrania.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey
> 
> Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie
> 
> ósea que hablo de guerra convencional



no te olvides de los 4 britanicos. Si usan la fuerza convencial tampoco ganara nadie.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> como os mola la guerra a algunos, empezando por el OP
> 
> al final todo colectivista tiene la guerra como valor supremo



Oye, no te equivoques, que jamás hablo de un asunto del que desconozco todo. Este hilo lo abrí sin escribir ni una palabra; es un militar estadounidense quien explica el problema


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no te olvides de los 4 britanicos. Si usan la fuerza convencial tampoco ganara nadie.



Tampoco hay que olvidarse de los 6 franceses clase Barracuda


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Ene 2022)

Nada de lo que dice el artículo es mentira.

Nada de lo que dice es relevante para la situación actual.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tampoco hay que olvidarse de los 6 franceses clase Barracuda



pero esos no estan permanentes en el mar del norte.


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey
> 
> Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie
> 
> ósea que hablo de guerra convencional



La cuestion es que no es EEUU vs Rusia.

Es EEUU usando titeres vs Rusia.

Es decir, si Rusia revienta a bombazos nucelares a los titeres de EEUU, EEUU no va a usar su arsenal nucelar contra Rusia.

De hecho diria que eso es lo que busca EEUU en un mundo decreciente con cada vez menos materias primas y energia barata para todos.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Rusia es un bluff, si no lo fuera no le habrían pillado Ucrania. Rusia debe creer que con propaganda, en Ucrania y otros paises europeos van a dejar los rifles y los tanques y salir huyendo como en Afganistan con los talibanes, por eso lo ideal sería ridiculizar más a Rusia, que se vea que es un bluff.



Craig Roberts:
"Si el Comité de Alerta del Presidente hubiera escuchado a los rusos decir esto en la década de 1980, le habríamos dicho al presidente Reagan que reconociera su preocupación y redujera la tensión.

Hoy la situación es tan diferente que para un experimentado en la Guerra Fría como yo es extremadamente aterrador. Pero los idiotas de Washington, que se enfrentan a una Rusia mucho más poderosa, con armas con las que Washington solo puede soñar, no tienen miedo. Washington, la colección de las personas más estúpidas y arrogantes del mundo, está exponiendo la vida humana a un riesgo incalculable sobre la única base de la creencia de Washington en su propia omnipotencia.

Washington carece de semejante omnipotencia y su creencia en ella es un signo de locura". 

(2) Biden amenaza personalmente a Putin como objetivo militar | Burbuja.info


----------



## el segador (28 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Putin lo tiene mal.
> Si se retira queda como un parguela. ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola tomate?.
> 
> 
> ...



La respuesta la tienes en el pasado, Putin se anexiona otra region de Ucrania, como el Donbass, como ya hizo con Crimea y hasta la siguiente región que quiera anexionarse dentro de unos pocos años, la tactica de poquito a poco entra mejor, las marujas de europa y la otan daran cuatro voces desde el pulpito diran que le ponen cuatro multas que no pagará y le seguiran comprando el gas ruso, porque falta les hace, Putin además, en el mercado internacional debido a la guerra el precio del gas y el petroleo se dispara aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid. Si una cosa ya ha funcionado es facil que la siguiente tambien funcione, no hace falta ser estratega militar con 10 estrellas para saber de que palo va cada uno y lo que va a pasar.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chechinia fue una masacre ne ambos bandos..en georgia pararon,,en SIRIA no hicieron mas que tirar unas cuantas bombas yd decir que habian derrotado el ISIS ,,cuando la USAF era quien hacia realmente el trabajo



¿Pretendes hacernos creer que EEUU luchaba en Siria contra los islamistas, que eran mercenarios suyos? ¿Eres tan tonto como para tomarnos por tontos a todos?


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (28 Ene 2022)

Rusia no juega sola este partido. 









China entra en juego en la crisis en Ucrania


China entra en juego en la crisis en Ucrania y pide a EE.UU. que "respete" a Rusia.



www.google.com










*6 min.*
China ha advertido este jueves a Estados Unidos de que para resolver el conflicto en Ucrania se deben "respetar las legítimas preocupaciones de Rusia", al tiempo que *ha pedido "calma y contención"* a todas las partes para evitar mayores tensiones. Por su parte, Washington ha instado a Pekín a "usar su influencia" para rebajar la tensión con Moscú.

El ministro chino de Exteriores, Wang Yi, ha mantenido una conversación telefónica con su homólogo estadounidense, Antony Blinken, en la que ha argumentado que* la "expansión" militar, en referencia a la OTAN, "no garantizará la seguridad regional"* en un momento de máxima preocupación por la concentración de tropas rusas en la frontera con Ucrania.

Wang ha aprovechado la ocasión para *criticar una vez más "la mentalidad de Guerra Fría" de Estados Unidos*: "En el siglo XXI no puede haber política de bloques", ha señalado el diplomático, quien ha agregado que "es necesario un mecanismo de seguridad europeo equilibrado, eficaz y sostenible al cual se llegue mediante negociaciones".

"Pero las preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia son razonables, y deben tomarse en serio y resolverse", ha enfatizado.


*Cronología del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia: de la caída de Yanukóvich a la amenaza de una posible invasión*_LAURA GÓMEZ DÍAZ_
Mientras Rusia evalúa las respuestas por escrito que ha recibido de EE.UU. y de la OTAN a las garantías de seguridad que exige para frenar la expansión de la Alianza Atlántica, *Pekín ha sugerido este jueves volver a los Acuerdos de Minsk*: "Ese acuerdo fue aprobado por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Es un documento reconocido por todas las partes y se debe poner en marcha".

"China apoyará todos los esfuerzos que se hagan en esa dirección", ha asegurado el canciller chino.

Entretanto, Washington sigue preparándose para un escenario de confrontación, con la entrega de más material militar a Kiev y la recomendación de sus ciudadanos en Ucrania a abandonar el país ante la potencial invasión.

"Hay que mantener la calma y abstenerse de tomar medidas que hagan aumentar la tensión", aconsejó Wang.

*Un eje Pekín-Moscú, un rompecabezas para Washington*














Nueva amenaza de China a Taiwán: el régimen de Xi Jinping desplegó 39 aviones militares en la zona de defensa aérea


Las fuerzas taiwanesas emitieron un aviso por radio y activaron sus sistemas de misiles antiaéreos




www.google.com


----------



## automono (28 Ene 2022)

a mi lo que me da miedo, que Usa vuelva a liarla otra vez , azuzando.el avispero, para montar una guerra en europa, la mierda nos la comemos de.lleno, y la rec9nstruccion ya se encargan ellos y que su economia vaya como un tiro.
En los años 40 les salio de puta madre la jugada, encima quedando de "heroes salvadores".

Que bonitas son las guerras cuando las hacen otros y lejos...


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero esos no estan permanentes en el mar del norte.



No, pero a la France no la tocan


----------



## DarkNight (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> America couldn’t defend Ukraine even if it wanted to
> 
> 
> Joe Biden wants to ‘project’ American power on NATO’s eastern flank. But it just highlights the dismal state of US forces today
> ...




Hasta ahora se han enfrentado a tercermundistas como Irak (sobornando generales) o Afganistan (sin ejercito regular, y aun así, después de 20 años, huyeron por patas, dado que no podían controlar el país). A Serbia la bombardearon de forma cobarde, mientras estaba en una guerra civil financiada por la UE y la OTAN. En Libia igual, usaron a mercenarios como carne de cañón, mientras ellos bombardeaban. En Siria fue una chapuza. Pero contra ejércitos bien formados, harían el ridículo. Especialmente si es el segundo o tercero mejor del mundo, como es el ruso. Eso ya lo sabemos.

Si Rusia, China, Bielorusia, Corea del norte (y los que se unan) forman un eje militar, la OTAN, en guerra convencional, sin misiles nucleares, haría el más sonoro de los ridículos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La cuestion es que no es EEUU vs Rusia.
> 
> Es EEUU usando titeres vs Rusia.
> 
> ...



Si Rusia lanza una bomba atómican en Ucrania mataría a muchos "prorusos" 

No solamente no lo veo práctico sino que se pondría en su contra


----------



## McRotor (28 Ene 2022)

La emancipacion de la UE y reventar la OTAN es el unico cometido de Putin, solo así se aseguraran que en un futuro no vuelven a las andadas por mucho acuerdo que firmen con washignton.

El problema es la falta de huevos que esta demostrando Alemania para liderar Europa e algo más que numeros economicos.

Lastima politicos de mierda que tenemos aquí, la estan pintando para que un tio con pelotas tome el toro por los cuernos en bruselas.


----------



## Jeenyus (28 Ene 2022)

-25 grados, nieve y frío, ya me veo a la otan comiendo rabo ruso a gran escala.


----------



## PASEANTE (28 Ene 2022)

A ver señores....USA claro que podría defender ese ataque sin duda alguna, los que no podrían serían los cuatro mataos ucranianos o alguna coalición de mala muerte de ejércitos europeos, esos para ir a Mali o a Kabul de niñeras de los diplomáticos vale, pero nada mas. 

Hoy por hoy los únicos ejércitos capaces de enfrentar a un ejército como el ruso, que en los últimos 15 años ha pegado un avance tecnológico del copón son USA y China con matices, y poco más... Quizá a mejor escala el ejército Inglés si se tratase de una operación de menor calado, pero si USA no toma la iniciativa bélica Ucrania está perdida en un conflicto de carácter convencional

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FilibustHero (28 Ene 2022)

Mi pronóstico es que los rusos van a invadir (a tomar el control del todo) del dombass y de media ucrania. La UE va a emitir un duro comunicado. Y a Biden le va a dar un trombo-nucelar directo al corazón.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Ene 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> -25 grados, nieve y frío, ya me veo a la otan comiendo rabo ruso a gran escala.



Donde?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Ene 2022)

Ese General tiene apellido de marca de productos capilares para mugeras


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> La respuesta la tienes en el pasado, Putin se anexiona otra region de Ucrania, como el Donbass, como ya hizo con Crimea y hasta la siguiente región que quiera anexionarse dentro de unos pocos años, la tactica de poquito a poco entra mejor, las marujas de europa y la otan daran cuatro voces desde el pulpito diran que le ponen cuatro multas que no pagará y le seguiran comprando el gas ruso, porque falta les hace, Putin además, en el mercado internacional debido a la guerra el precio del gas y el petroleo se dispara aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid. Si una cosa ya ha funcionado es facil que la siguiente tambien funcione, no hace falta ser estratega militar con 10 estrellas para saber de que palo va cada uno y lo que va a pasar.



Crimea es de Ucrania por obra de Kruschev, cuando Ucrania era la URSS. Si Ucrania es libre de separarse de Rusia, Crimea de Ucrania, también, y el Donbas, donde todos ellos son de mayoría rusa.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bien armado y entrenado?..
> Si el 80%de esos supuestos soldados rusos son reclutas de mili



A ver si te crees que la mili en Rusia son 9 meses mariconeando como se hacia aqui hace 25 años. Cuando yo hice la mili en el 96 en Rusia eran 2 años, y de mili de verdad, no el simulacro que hicimos nosotros. Cualquier ruso de mas 40 años tiene mas preparacion militar que algunos militares españoles profesionales.


----------



## el segador (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Crimea es de Ucrania por obra de Kruschev, cuando Ucrania era la URSS. Si Ucrania es libre de separarse de Rusia, Crimea de Ucrania, también, y el Donbas, donde todos ellos son de mayoría rusa.



toda Ucrania fue Rusia en siglos anteriores, por ese razonamiento ya está tardando Putin en anexionar toda Ucrania, solo que le gusta más poquito a poco


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Si Rusia lanza una bomba atómican en Ucrania mataría a muchos "prorusos"
> 
> No solamente no lo veo práctico sino que se pondría en su contra



Si Rusia utiliza armas nucleares no las va a lanzar sobre Ucrania, sino sobre Rota, donde está la flota con misiles nucleares y Torrejón de Ardoz, donde está el centro de mando aéreo de la OTAN para el sur de Europa.


----------



## Fermoselle (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bien armado y entrenado?..
> Si el 80%de esos supuestos soldados rusos son reclutas de mili



Con bastantes mas cojones que sus oponentes....................


----------



## Palpatine (28 Ene 2022)

A mi los rusos no me han llenado el pais de moros o negros, mucho menos pretender que deje de comer carne ni mierdas similares FUCK YOU ANGLOSION


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> toda Ucrania fue Rusia en siglos anteriores, por ese razonamiento ya está tardando Putin en anexionar toda Ucrania, solo que le gusta más poquito a poco



Pues anda que con el tuyo, dándole Crimea a Ucrania, .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Con bastantes mas cojones que sus oponentes....................



si la tipica chorrada de occidetales afeminados por PEDIR APOYOaero..vs rusos muy valientes por cargas frontales que es mejor morir asi demostrando hombria....
te recuerdo esa horrible batlla en chechenia por una colina donde los muy machos spenatz fueron barridos por los chechenos porque lso rusos no sabian lo que era el apoyo aereo o artillero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> A ver si te crees que la mili en Rusia son 9 meses mariconeando como se hacia aqui hace 25 años. Cuando yo hice la mili en el 96 en Rusia eran 2 años, y de mili de verdad, no el simulacro que hicimos nosotros. Cualquier ruso de mas 40 años tiene mas preparacion militar que algunos militares españoles profesionales.



y por eso los rusos la han cagado tantas veces en Siria...
si hasta 4 rusos acabaron en el hospital en una pelea de bar contra unos us rangers..(cosa que por supuesto los rusos negaran)...


----------



## Concursante (28 Ene 2022)

*Ni EEUU quiere defender Ucrania ni Rusia quiere invadirla, nada de eso.*

EEUU lo que está haciendo como de costumbre es emplear Europa de escudo humano para hacer sus pruebas, crear tensión y enriquecerse a partir del conflicto creado, además de que con el comercio y la OTAN aumenta su influencia sin necesidad de emplear a su ejercito. Quizás ponga misiles más cerca de Rusia para tener ese flanco cubierto y dedicarse a China en mayor porcentaje.









EE.UU. prepara suministros de gas alternativos para Europa si Putin cierra el grifo


Negocia con firmas de África, Asia y norteamericanas para proveer a Europa



www.abc.es




Anda, que casualidad, otra vez creando o incrementando un problema y sacando beneficios de ello.

Por otra parte, Rusia no quiere invadir Ucrania. Hay una parte de Ucrania que ya es Rusa culturalmente, moralmente. Rusia lo que quiere es emplear a los países como Bielorrusia, Ucrania o Finlandia de escudo con la OTAN, no quiere crear más fronteras directas con la OTAN de las que ya hay, a la vez que aprovecha la situación energética para sacar baza también.
La temperatura media en el este de Ucrania roza o es de media bajo cero hasta medidados de Marzo, asi que no creo que de producirse una acción beligerante por parte de Rusia para inflar los precios y hacerse notar, sea después de Marzo. Tendrá que ser en mediados de Febrero o por esas fechas como muy tarde la ofensiva si quiere hacer algo más.

La cuestión es, en mi opinión, hasta donde se va a estirar el chicle y que va a pasar si de tanto estirarlo (cualquiera de las dos partes) este se rompe


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2022)

EEUU solo puede plantear las guerras contra Rusia, China o Irán, por delegación.
Incluso contra Venezuela se estamparía y, de hecho, necesita a Colombia y Brasil
si pretende algo serio.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Ene 2022)

Si fuera Rusia atacaría asi: Ataque con Iskanders nucleares tácticos contra las bases y destacamentos de la OTAN mas cercanos y potentes, una buena barrida con MIGs para terminar de rematar la faena de los Iskander y finalmente ataque con tanques y tropas.


----------



## Polietileno (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Craig Roberts:
> "Si el Comité de Alerta del Presidente hubiera escuchado a los rusos decir esto en la década de 1980, le habríamos dicho al presidente Reagan que reconociera su preocupación y redujera la tensión.
> 
> Hoy la situación es tan diferente que para un experimentado en la Guerra Fría como yo es extremadamente aterrador. Pero los idiotas de Washington, que se enfrentan a una Rusia mucho más poderosa, con armas con las que Washington solo puede soñar, no tienen miedo. Washington, la colección de las personas más estúpidas y arrogantes del mundo, está exponiendo la vida humana a un riesgo incalculable sobre la única base de la creencia de Washington en su propia omnipotencia.
> ...



Es que USA tambien es un bluff. Por eso Iran le encasquetó 12 misiles en sus bases y se la envainaron, y Arabia Saudi con el mejor material estadounidense de Oriente Medio, incluso superior al israeli no puede con Yemen

Lo que hace Putin es evitar que lo ridiculicen de esa manera, ese es su peligro, que como nunca hace nada parece que puede hacer todo.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Gusman (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los rusos no pudieron recuperar maripool...así que no deliren please...



Crimea.


----------



## Gusman (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chechinia fue una masacre ne ambos bandos..en georgia pararon,,en SIRIA no hicieron mas que tirar unas cuantas bombas yd decir que habian derrotado el ISIS ,,cuando la USAF era quien hacia realmente el trabajo



Para quien trabajas. Se te ve el plumero, pompero.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (28 Ene 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Hombre por muchas bases que tenga la OTAN, logísticamente lo tiene más fácil Rusia y eso ya es un punto muy gordo a su favor
> 
> Luego tiene el tema del gas a Alemania y a media Europa
> 
> ...




Error, Rusia dispone de armamento para destruir el planeta entero 11 veces. EE.UU más del doble de veces.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (28 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si fuera Rusia atacaría asi: Ataque con Iskanders nucleares tácticos contra las bases y destacamentos de la OTAN mas cercanos y potentes, una buena barrida con MIGs para terminar de rematar la faena de los Iskander y finalmente ataque con tanques y tropas.



3 Cuerpos de Ejercito ,12 divisiones acorazadas. 3 Lineas. Sur a Odessa y Moldavia. Central ,Kiev y Leópolis. Norte, Cubre y apoya al Central.
Cuando quieran explicárselo a Joe Biden y su pandilla, los rusos le están pidiendo fuego para encenderse un pitillo a los guardias fronterizos polacos.
Ni una sola bomba "nucelar" que cause mal rollo entre los "sandias" teutones.


----------



## jota1971 (28 Ene 2022)

Una preguntita porque leo cosas que hacen tenir ¿ La OTAN tiene soldados ? Cuantos? Porque con 5-10.000 soldados no paran ni un Butifarrendum....os venden unas motos guapas.....


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Oye, no te equivoques, que jamás hablo de un asunto del que desconozco todo. Este hilo lo abrí sin escribir ni una palabra; es un militar estadounidense quien explica el problema



si pero no le niegues que los colectivistas sois a la guerra lo que los individualistas somos al mercado


----------



## Fausto1880 (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey
> 
> Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie
> 
> ósea que hablo de guerra convencional



Una guerra nuclear general destrozaría las principales ciudades de Estados Unidos, Rusia y parte de Europa.
Ya está.


----------



## chemarin (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Sin bombas atómicas Rusia no aguanta un ataque de USA ni 15 días



No sabes ni lo que dices, nada menos que tan lejos de los EEUU van a derrotar a Rusia. Me consuela ver que los otanistas tenéis tan bajo nivel que cuando os la metan doblada en Ucrania tengo curiosidad por leer las chorradas justificatorias que cagaréis.


----------



## Otrasvidas (28 Ene 2022)

Ejército repleto de marrones,Karens y travestis. ¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Para quien trabajas. Se te ve el plumero, pompero.



Yo veía a todas horas a los b1 machacar kobane..mientras tanto los tu160 se usaban una vez al año...


----------



## naburiano (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chechinia fue una masacre ne ambos bandos..en georgia pararon,,en SIRIA no hicieron mas que tirar unas cuantas bombas yd decir que habian derrotado el ISIS ,,cuando la USAF era quien hacia realmente el trabajo



La USAF en Siria bombardeba al ISIS y a Bachar Al Assad, principal enemigo del ISIS, simultáneamente, por lo que, de facto, hicieron mejor su trabajo las fuerzas aéreas rusas bombardeando al ISIS.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> La USAF en Siria bombardeba al ISIS y a Bachar Al Assad, principal enemigo del ISIS, simultáneamente, por lo que, de facto, hicieron mejor su trabajo las fuerzas aéreas rusas bombardeando al ISIS.



La usar bombardeaba al Isis en Irak y siria.que narices tuvo que la usaf a bombardear Palmira cuando cayó por segunda vez ya que los rusos estaban ocupados mandando sus tu160 a Bilbao...


----------



## naburiano (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La usar bombardeaba al Isis en Irak y siria.que narices tuvo que la usaf a bombardear Palmira cuando cayó por segunda vez ya que los rusos estaban ocupados mandando sus tu160 a Bilbao...



Ya, seguro, por eso todos los mass-mierda lloraban cuando los rusos bombardeaban al ISIS diciendo que los rusos eran muy malos porque mataban "civiles" o "rebeldes moderados".

Puto siervo de la yihad!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ene 2022)

No a la Guerra......donde andan los Hdlgpta de los Bardem y el maricon de Almodovar...y los suciatas


----------



## OxHxKx (28 Ene 2022)

Pero no habéis visto videos de Rusos locos por YouTube y otras redes ....estas loquisimos...muy mala idea meterse con ellos !!

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Ya, seguro, por eso todos los mass-mierda lloraban cuando los rusos bombardeaban al ISIS diciendo que los rusos eran muy malos porque mataban "civiles" o "rebeldes moderados".
> 
> Puto siervo de la yihad!



Los otros grupos eran alqueda y los cachorros de erdogan...y si mato civiles con armas tontas y paracaídas..
Y los iskander.y la verdad la táctica de dejar escapar a los rebeldes de las bolsas para mandarlos al norte ha sido una estupidez..ahora siguen ahí a 20km de Alepo y con los turcos cuidándolos y alimentandolos y


----------



## Discordante (28 Ene 2022)

Rusia no quiere un pais OTAN y misiles OTAN en su frontera por lo que va a invadir Ucrania y ampliar su frontera hasta Polonia para ¿No tener paises OTAN y misiles en su frontera?

Dejando de lado las pajas militares de algunos Rusia no tiene capacidad logistica para mantener un territorio a mas de 300km de sus fronteras en una guerra contra la OTAN, seria un movimiento estupido a mas no poder. Rusia quiere un buffer e influencia (y tener a europa de cliente porque por mucho que digan de los Chinos nadie paga como pagan Alemania y los paises nordicos, ni siquiera EEUU) para mangonear y ver si consigue divisas para arreglar el desastre interno que tiene.

Rusia esta mas cerca de implosionar que de conquistar Ucrania. Igual que EEUU esta mas cerca de quebrar que de de derrotar militarmente a Rusia en sus fronteras.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

Es tremendo como los CMS hijos de la gran puta siguen hablando como si EUROPA NO ESTUVIERA EN SU PROPIA TIERRA

En serio, ojala y vuestro amo nos invada, y recibais todo el plomo que estais pidiendo a gritos


----------



## naburiano (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los otros grupos eran alqueda y los cachorros de erdogan...y si mato civiles con armas tontas y paracaídas..
> Y los iskander.y la verdad la táctica de dejar escapar a los rebeldes de las bolsas para mandarlos al norte ha sido una estupidez..ahora siguen ahí a 20km de Alepo y con los turcos cuidándolos y alimentandolos y



Turquía, miembro OTAN.

La primaverita Siria de 2011 empezó con apoyo usano, el ELS, ya en 2012 estaba lleno de yihadistas.

Y para cuándo USA entró a bombardear al ISIS, si, bombardeaba al ISIS, pero también a Bachar Al-Assad, para apoyar a los kurdos.

Y lloraban en las noticias que los rusos eran muy malos por bombardear a Al-Quaeda.

Repugnante el apoyo que dais los lamefalos de los yankis a la yihad sunnita.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Rusia no quiere un pais OTAN y misiles OTAN en su frontera por lo que va a invadir Ucrania y ampliar su frontera hasta Polonia para ¿No tener paises OTAN y misiles en su frontera?
> 
> Dejando de lado las pajas militares de algunos Rusia no tiene capacidad logistica para mantener un territorio a mas de 300km de sus fronteras en una guerra contra la OTAN, seria un movimiento estupido a mas no poder. Rusia quiere un buffer e influencia (y tener a europa de cliente porque por mucho que digan de los Chinos nadie paga como pagan Alemania y los paises nordicos, ni siquiera EEUU) para mangonear y ver si consigue divisas para arreglar el desastre interno que tiene.
> 
> Rusia esta mas cerca de implosionar que de conquistar Ucrania. Igual que EEUU esta mas cerca de quebrar que de de derrotar militarmente a Rusia en sus fronteras.



Y menos una guerra en pleno invierno...


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Rusia no quiere un pais OTAN y misiles OTAN en su frontera por lo que va a invadir Ucrania y ampliar su frontera hasta Polonia para ¿No tener paises OTAN y misiles en su frontera?



¿Pues no ves que son simples excusas de mierda para hacer lo que le salga de los cojones al puto enano tirano?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Turquía, miembro OTAN.
> 
> La primaverita Siria de 2011 empezó con apoyo usano, el ELS, ya en 2012 estaba lleno de yihadistas.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo como los kurdos evitaron que en al hasaka los soldados sirios acabasen como pinchos morunos...y para felicitarlos los sirios violaron a un par de kurdas y se lío una buena...


----------



## naburiano (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Recuerdo como los kurdos evitaron que en al hasaka los soldados sirios acabasen como pinchos morunos...y para felicitarlos los sirios violaron a un par de kurdas y se lío una buena...



Los kurdos se han dedicado a cambiar de bando cada dos por tres.

Esa violación, puede ser propaganda, e incluso siendo real, no fue por eso no fue por lo que los kurdos cambiaron de bando.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Ene 2022)

Y que la población usana es infinitamente más sensible a las bajas que la rusa. Como a los rusos se les ponga en los huevos, llegan hasta Gibraltar en una guerra convencional. Su material no será el mejor, pero tienen mucho y mucha tropa. Como en la IIGM.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Los kurdos se han dedicado a cambiar de bando cada dos por tres.
> 
> Esa violación, puede ser propaganda, e incluso siendo real, no fue por eso no fue por lo que los kurdos cambiaron de bando.



Los kurdos y judíos tienen algo en común .todos los árabes les odian..
Y eso pasó por todo el lado amarillo del mapa donde había una guarnición del ndf había hostias..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y que la población usana es infinitamente más sensible a las bajas que la rusa. Como a los rusos se les ponga en los huevos, llegan hasta Gibraltar en una guerra convencional. Su material no será el mejor, pero tienen mucho y mucha tropa. Como en la IIGM.



Los rusis entierran a escondidas a sus muertos del dombass


----------



## Gothaus (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los rusis entierran a escondidas a sus muertos del dombass



5.800 muertos, les suda la polla, por eso siguen ahí. Eso son lentejas.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La II Guerra Mundial fué una auténtica masacre en el Frente Oriental ¿pero quien terminó entrando en Berlín y quien acabó pegándose un tiro en su bunker y quienes suplicando y jurando que ellos no sabían nada de lo que había sucedido en el Frente Oriental? Y suerte tuvieron los alemanes que Stalin no asfaltó toda Alemania y la convirtió en un gigantesco aeropuerto para su uso personal.
> 
> Y con Ucrania pues igual, como sigan tocando los cojones a los rusos con masacre o sin ella suerte van a tener si no terminan todos encerrados bajo tierra y pegándose tiros en la sien. Al tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.





Rusos encantados de luchar contra sus primos 
Rusos encantados de joder aún más su economía para nada


Ganar? Pues ganó Alemania

Potencia europea
Bestia económica

Un alemán vive 4 veces mejor que un ruso


----------



## angongo (28 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tampoco iba a entrar en Chechenia, ni en Georgia, ni en Siria, ni en....
> 
> Que los rusos no tienen ningún interés en entrar en Ucrania con todo pues lo sabe hasta el último mendrugo, pero si les fuerzan a hacerlo pues lo harán sin pestañear, el mal menor y tal.
> 
> Saludos.





Fijándonos en el aquí y ahora .-
Nos han dicho que las armas nucleares son malas porque son capaces de
acabar con la vida en la Tierra.-
Nos han dicho que tanto Rusia como USA y algún otro país tienen armas
suficientes como destruir el Globo terráqueo varias veces.-
Entonces , ¿Para qué las fabrican y las tienen si no piensan utilizarlas ?
YO NO ME IMAGINO QUE TENIENDO DICHAS ARMAS Y SIENDO ACOSADO
Y ATACADO POR ALGUIEN HASTA EL PUNTO DE SER DERROTADO, NO HAGA
USO DE ELLAS CON TODAS LAS CONSECUENCIAS.-
Esto mismo ya lo hizo Estados Unidos, primero en Alemania, destruyendo
con bombardeos diarios todas las ciudades alemanas hasta destruirlas por
completo.-
Y después lanzando las bombas atómicas contra Japón, hasta que éste se
rindió sin condiciones.-
Así que como veis existen precedentes.- Y el hombre suele repetir LA MISMA
HISTORIA MUCHAS VECES.-


----------



## Gothaus (28 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusos encantados de luchar contra sus primos
> Rusos encantados de joder aún más su economía para nada
> 
> 
> ...



¿Usted cree? Ocupada, otanizada, multiculturalizada y marxistificada. Yo creo que Alemania murió en 1.945.


----------



## RFray (28 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Sólo de pensar en la de tías buenas que pueden morir en esa guerra, me pongo malo.



Yo también me he conmovido solo de pensarlo, tendrían que traer varios miles de ucras y rusitas aquí, para que estén seguras y a buen recaudo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> 5.800 muertos, les suda la polla, por eso siguen ahí. Eso son lentejas.



Son "voluntarios"....pero usar reclutas de mili para okupar Ucrania es sinónimo de desastre..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Usted cree? Ocupada, otanizada, multiculturalizada y marxistificada. Yo creo que Alemania murió en 1.945.



Sigue siendo una colonia USA…no ha levantado cabeza.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Usted cree? Ocupada, otanizada, multiculturalizada y marxistificada. Yo creo que Alemania murió en 1.945.



Polonia lo está?
Lo que si es que viven dos veces mejor


Para multiculturarizada la puta Rusia y sus 200 pueblos

Un 15% de moros


----------



## Gothaus (28 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Polonia lo está?
> Lo que si es que viven dos veces mejor
> 
> 
> ...



Polonia no lo está porque se sacudieron el yugo soviético. Alemania no se ha sacudido el yugo anglosajón y el este se contaminó ideológicamente del oeste cuando se reunificaron.

Rusia lo que pasa es que aún conserva parte del imperio, por eso tienen moromierdas. No tendrán un PIB muy grande en términos monetarios, pero tienen un territorio y unos recursos naturales inmensos. El armamento moderno es muy intensivo en recursos, en una guerra de desgaste, Europa tiene un problema gordo, especialmente cuando es tan dependiente del gas ruso.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Pretendes hacernos creer que EEUU luchaba en Siria contra los islamistas, que eran mercenarios suyos? ¿Eres tan tonto como para tomarnos por tontos a todos?



Sí, es bastante tonto. Pero no es el tema del jilo.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Ene 2022)

Maskirova de los ruskis. Ni puto caso y quitaos los pelillos de culo ruso de la boca cuando hableis de la OTAN. 

Solo en poderío aéreo y de despliegue paracaidista podemos poner en la propia Ucrania más tropas profesionales que tropas de reemplazo tiene Rusia. 

Rusia solo busca un tratado de no agresión para que Ucrania renuncie al Dombass. Si deja que prenda la guerra tendrá que llevar reclutas a la carnicería.


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Son "voluntarios"....pero usar reclutas de mili para okupar Ucrania es sinónimo de desastre..



Israel ha luchado siempre con soldados de leva, ¿le ha ido mal?


----------



## la mano negra (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los rusos no pudieron recuperar maripool...así que no deliren please...



Mariupol estaba a punto de caer cuando Putin tiró de la correa a los patriotas novorrusos . Si le hubiese echado cojones al asunto en aquellos entonces y les hubiese dejado atacar , Ucrania se hubiese derrumbado ante el empuje incontenible de los novorusos solitos y sin necesidad de que los hubiese ayudado nadie. .


----------



## celebro (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey
> 
> Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie
> 
> ósea que hablo de guerra convencional



Korea y Vietnam les aguantaron mas de quince dias y Afganistan.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (28 Ene 2022)

interesante articulo, pero el otro punto por lo que lei hace tiempo, USA -OTAN, practicamente ha rodeado el oeste ruso con armas tacticas, de alguna manera compensando la disminucion que comenta el articulo, ojala no pase nada grave y todo quede en un juego para ver quien es el macho alfa aqui.


----------



## celebro (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No, pero a la France no la tocan



Es que esta guerra no es para parar al islam.


----------



## Gusman (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo veía a todas horas a los b1 machacar kobane..mientras tanto los tu160 se usaban una vez al año...



Y has quedao para postear en un foro. Debes estar muy derroido, basura¡¡


----------



## Javiser (28 Ene 2022)

El arma de rusia no está en el ejercito, está en el gas. Y el problema de rusia, por lo que perdería está guerra, no está tampoco en el ejercito, está en la economía. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que rusia tiene su poder en el gas hacia Alemania, pero su poder disminuye según se va acercando la primavera.

Por otro lado hay que tener en cuenta que rusia atraviesa una crisis económica importante, y una guerra sería cara, necesita logística que hay que pagar, mantenimiento de un ejército que hay que pagar, y Rusia está ahora bajo mínimos, y si al igual que el gas es su arma, también es una parte importante de ingresos que sin ellos empeora su situación, a sumar a sanciones durísimas que tendría si eso ocurre.

Sea como sea no estamos ante una posibilidad de guerra tan importante como se cree, porque aquí a nadie lo interesa ni de lejos esa situación. Al fin y al cabo esto es una renovación de la guerra fría, un envite de unos a otros estirando la cuerda para medir hasta dónde llega cada uno, y cada uno juega sus cartas con Ucrania, unos intentando meterles en la OTAN para colocar sus bases y presionar a Rusia en un futuro haciéndoles perder cuota de poder en las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas , y los otros defendiendo como gatos panza arriba esa cuota de poder y evitando tener a la OTAN tan cerca, que demasiado cerca está ya la OTAN en Letonia, Estonia y Lituania .


----------



## celebro (28 Ene 2022)

Los rusos y las rusas que viven aqui no es que pasen desapercibidos ,es que no te roban la cartera ,pero al menos para mi desapercibidas no pasan con esas caritas y cuerpazos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Israel ha luchado siempre con soldados de leva, ¿le ha ido mal?



Hombre mandan primero a los profesionales y su servicio militar son 3 años ...aquí puttin aún sigue con la mili


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> El arma de rusia no está en el ejercito, está en el gas. Y el problema de rusia, por lo que perdería está guerra, no está tampoco en el ejercito, está en la economía.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que rusia tiene su poder en el gas hacia Alemania, pero su poder disminuye según se va acercando la primavera.
> 
> ...



No, el problema es que colocarán misiles en Ucrania a menos de 500 kms de Moscú, que tardarían en llegar menos de cinco minutos, y se considera que el tiempo mínimo para responder al ataque es de 20 minutos.

No pasa nada hasta que pasa. Hunden un buque de guerra y ya se puede liar.

Por otra parte Rusia ya vende más gas a otros países que no son la UE. Tiene cola para vender gas y petróleo, aparte de todo tipo de materias primas. Mira el precio de la electricidad en Rusia y en Europa occidental. Tiene reservas energéticas para cuatro siglos: uranio, gas, petróleo, carbón, hidroeléctrica, biomasa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, el problema es que colocarán misiles en Ucrania a menos de 500 kms de Moscú, que tardarían en llegar menos de cinco minutos, y se considera que el tiempo mínimo para responder al ataque es de 20 minutos.
> 
> No pasa nada hasta que pasa. Hunden un buque de guerra y ya se puede liar.
> 
> Por otra parte Rusia ya vende más gas a otros países que no son la UE. Tiene cola para vender gas y petróleo, aparte de todo tipo de materias primas. Mira el precio de la electricidad en Rusia y en Europa occidental. Tiene reservas energéticas para cuatro siglos: uranio, gas, petróleo, carbón, hidroeléctrica, biomasa.



Quién narices querría disparar a Rusia una guerra nuclear..
Que narices tienen misiles en konisberg..
Planteamiento paranoico digno de amanecer rojo..


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La cuestion es que no es EEUU vs Rusia.
> 
> Es EEUU usando titeres vs Rusia.
> 
> ...



Exacto, USA no pretende enfrentarse a Rusia, tan sólo liarla para que Rusia se enfrente a Ucrania y, de camino Europa. Estar de observador y, según como vayan las cosas recoger el trofeo tras los enfrentamientos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ene 2022)

Como China se saque la polla la OTAN se agacha y se pone la vaselina ella solita. Lo de Ucrania ha sido una fanfarronada para ver la reacción China, por si ya toca que cojan la estrella de cheriff del mundo... Una estrella roja.


----------



## alexforum (28 Ene 2022)

El canal RT es Russia Today... Ahora dinos que cuenta la CNBC, NBS, CNN o similares... pa compensar, y ya sacamos nuestras propias conclusiones.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Putin lo tiene mal.
> Si se retira queda como un parguela. ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola tomate?.
> 
> 
> ...



Ningún periódico europeo le ha dado coba s Putin.

Es evidente que es un farol de consumo interno.

El 85 del PIB ruso depende de Europa.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Como China se saque la polla la OTAN se agacha y se pone la vaselina ella solita. Lo de Ucrania ha sido una fanfarronada para ver la reacción China, por si ya toca que cojan la estrella de cheriff del mundo... Una estrella roja.



China es otra división, pero no va a mover un dedo por Rusia.

La simbiosis PCCh y Deep State norteamericano es total, por otra parte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> China es otra división, pero no va a mover un dedo por Rusia.
> 
> La simbiosis PCCh y Deep State norteamericano es total, por otra parte.



Lo dudo mucho


----------



## Adrian1 (28 Ene 2022)

Hay que saber si Putin va a por el Dombas y salvar la cara.
O va a por todas!


----------



## M. Priede (28 Ene 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El canal RT es Russia Today... Ahora dinos que cuenta la CNBC, NBS, CNN o similares... pa compensar, y ya sacamos nuestras propias conclusiones.



1- Búscalo tú, ya que tanto interés tienes

2- El que firma el artículo. ¿lo has leído? Da la impresión de que no:

scott ritter
es un ex oficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de Marines de EE. UU. y autor de ' SCORPION KING : America's Suicidal Embrace of Nuclear Weapons from FDR to Trump'. Sirvió en la Unión Soviética como inspector implementando el Tratado INF, en el estado mayor del General Schwarzkopf durante la Guerra del Golfo, y de 1991 a 1998 como inspector de armas de la ONU. Síguelo en Twitter @RealScottRitter


----------



## Polietileno (28 Ene 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Como China se saque la polla la OTAN se agacha y se pone la vaselina ella solita. Lo de Ucrania ha sido una fanfarronada para ver la reacción China, por si ya toca que cojan la estrella de cheriff del mundo... Una estrella roja.



Los chinos se frotan las manos cada vez que Rusia tiene problemas en occidente ellos reciben hidrocarburos y materias primas y tecnología militar rusa barata. Y pronto será territorio, en 10 años tienes a chiná en los Urales y a Rusia de colchón de Europa.


----------



## tixel (28 Ene 2022)

Eso es en las peliculas, en la propaganda y en la cabeza de todo borrego. Nos vamos a morir todos antes de que veamos estallar una


----------



## magufone (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey
> 
> Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie
> 
> ósea que hablo de guerra convencional



14 clase Ohio armados con misiles trident, y otros 4 con misiles de crucero, no 24.
Y de ese numero, no todos estan operativos, estan modernizandolos desde el 2006


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Hay que saber si Putin va a por el Dombas y salvar la cara.
> O va a por todas!



No es tan fácil. Putin quiere “pacificar” la frontera de Donbass para que sea “independiente” pero para ello tendrá que meterse unos kilómetros en Ucrania y limpiar la era. Ahí está el problema, si Ucrania no le ofrece resistencia quizás Putin se lo piense mejor y se meta hasta dónde le dejen y si Ucrania se obceca en recuperar Donbas tenemos guerra para rato. El equilibrio es difícil por eso empezar una pequeña guerra puede acabar escalando a toda Europa


----------



## Adrian1 (28 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Putin quiere “pacificar” la frontera de Donbass para que sea “independiente” pero para ello tendrá que meterse unos kilómetros en Ucrania y limpiar la era. Ahí está el problema, si Ucrania no le ofrece resistencia quizás Putin se lo piense mejor y se meta hasta dónde le dejen y si Ucrania se obceca en recuperar Donbas tenemos guerra para rato. El equilibrio es difícil por eso empezar una pequeña guerra puede acabar escalando a toda Europa



El jugada está en Putin.
Tendrá que hacerse como mínimo con el control total del Dombass, sino habrá perdido la guerra.


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> El jugada está en Putin.
> Tendrá que hacerse como mínimo con el control total del Dombass, sino habrá perdido la guerra.



Para nada es un solitario, hay muchos jugadores, y mirones metiendo baza


----------



## Adrian1 (28 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Para nada es un solitario, hay muchos jugadores, y mirones metiendo baza



Pero él es el protagonista.
Europa esta de lado sin dar la cara.
Y EE.UU juega muy lejos de su casa.


----------



## morethanafeeling (28 Ene 2022)

A mi lo que me haría correrme de gusto sería ver a China dando apoyo militar a Rusia y ver a todo el bloque globalista huyendo en desbandada con el rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi lo que me haría correrme de gusto sería ver a China dando apoyo militar a Rusia y ver a todo el bloque globalista huyendo en desbandada con el rabo entre las piernas.



China ya ha manifestado públicamente que Rusia contaría con su apoyo.
De todas maneras quizá todo se calme y esto se quede en nada.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que dices, nada menos que tan lejos de los EEUU van a derrotar a Rusia. Me consuela ver que los otanistas tenéis tan bajo nivel que cuando os la metan doblada en Ucrania tengo curiosidad por leer las chorradas justificatorias que cagaréis.



Dime cuando después de Vietnam un ejercito armado por rusos ha ganado a EEUU


----------



## arc1776 (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> EEUU tiene 24 submarinos clase Ohio frente a los 12 clase Borey
> 
> Pero vuelvo a repetir que no hay que contar con la fuerza nuclear porque si ambos empiezan a utilizar las armas nucleares será el final de nuestra especie, no habrá ganado nadie
> 
> ósea que hablo de guerra convencional



Y silos?
Y aviones con capacidad nuclear?


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear general destrozaría las principales ciudades de Estados Unidos, Rusia y parte de Europa.
> Ya está.



Entre otras cosas destrozaría la capa de ozono y se acabaría la vida al entrar la radiación cósmica


----------



## arc1776 (28 Ene 2022)

Conoceis al General Rasputitsa?


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

celebro dijo:


> Korea y Vietnam les aguantaron mas de quince dias y Afganistan.



EN Corea se llegó a un armisticio porque China vio que tampoco podía con el EEUU aunque atuvieran pegados a su casa y la guerra les salía a lso dos por un ojo de la cara, fue Corea del Norte la que empezó la guerra por lo que no ganó nada y USA mantuvo su territorio bajo su mando Corea del Sur
En Vietnan se retiraron porque no ganaban nada y mantener aquel ejercito allí les salía por un ojo de la cara, podían haberse mantenido tranquilamente desde un punto de vista militar como en Afganistán por muchos años pero decidieron retirarse


----------



## Registrador (28 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Putin lo tiene mal.
> Si se retira queda como un parguela. ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola tomate?.
> 
> .



Precisamente el principio de la pistola de Chéjov nos informa que si en una historia aparece una arma es porque se va a utilizar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

magufone dijo:


> 14 clase Ohio armados con misiles trident, y otros 4 con misiles de crucero, no 24.
> Y de ese numero, no todos estan operativos, estan modernizandolos desde el 2006



Tiene usted razón, camarada conforero. De su sustituto el submarino clase Columbia se construirán solo 12


----------



## magufone (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tiene usted razón, camarada conforero. De su sustituto el submarino clase Columbia se construirán solo 12



Los Ohio estan quedandose viejos ya. Es curioso como en su día hicieron un proyecto carisimo con los seawolf, que eran unos submarinos a la última en tecnología para acabar casi cancelandolo todo. El complejo militar industrial usano en estos ultimos años ha difo victima del mercantilismo atroz. A dia de hoy son el primer ejercito del mundo,eso no lo duda nadie... Pero la capacidad de despliegue no es ni de lejos la de epocas anteriores. En parte me recuerda a los ejercitos romanos del bajo imperio que siendo lo mas potente de su epoca ya no eran la superioridad en efectivos ni tecnología de siglos pasados


KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tiene usted razón, camarada conforero. De su sustituto el submarino clase Columbia se construirán solo 12



Los USA en estos ultimos años han ido desmantelando parte de su poder disuasorio nuclear. Los trident de los ohio debe ser casi la mitad de su arsenal nuclear. Y de los basados en tierra solo estan ya los minuteman III (los peacekeeper ya fueron desmantelados en su dia) Rusia siempre ha apostado mas por ICBMs sobre todo en estos ultimos años


----------



## lokeno100 (28 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La cuerda la romperán Ucrania o los yanquis siguiendo con el intento de que Ucrania ingrese en la OTAN. Los rusos jamás lo permitirán.
> 
> Saludos.




Burrito, tú entiendes mucho de los rusos, porque eres comunistas, es por eso también que eres muy avaricioso y no quieres compartir nada con nadie y por eso tienes muchos jamones escondido y no quieres compartirlo con nadie no?

saludos.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Putin lo tiene mal.
> Si se retira queda como un parguela. ¿Pa qué se saca la pistola tomate?.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene la carta de la limpieza étnica con deportaciones forzosas a la ribera occidental del Dnieper Stalin style, pero no queda bien (aunque los ucranianos se han empleado estos años a fondo con los rusos de Lvov y otras regiones controladas por los banderistas, pero esos son limpiezas etnicas sanas, que me lo ha dicho la OTAN). 

Asi que si, salvo que suceda algo inesperado, de momento todo indica que acabará la cosa en "amplitud de miras" y con Alemania de árbitro.


----------



## Madafaca (28 Ene 2022)

Esto va a acabar con un acuerdo PACO: Ucrania entra en la OTAN pero no se ponen misiles ni se instalan bases.
Todos contentos.
Al día siguiente: cepa necronomicón de covid que viene de la Antártida.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi lo que me haría correrme de gusto sería ver a China dando apoyo militar a Rusia y ver a todo el bloque globalista huyendo en desbandada con el rabo entre las piernas.



Si finalmente comienza la guerra entre Ucrania+ OTAN vs Rusia.

Te garantizo que China y otros aliados darán apoyo a Rusia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Si finalmente comienza la guerra entre Ucrania+ OTAN vs Rusia.
> 
> Te garantizo que China y otros aliados darán apoyo a Rusia.



china aprovechara para agenciarse machuria oriental


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los Ohio estan quedandose viejos ya. Es curioso como en su día hicieron un proyecto carisimo con los seawolf, que eran unos submarinos a la última en tecnología para acabar casi cancelandolo todo. El complejo militar industrial usano en estos ultimos años ha difo victima del mercantilismo atroz. A dia de hoy son el primer ejercito del mundo,eso no lo duda nadie... Pero la capacidad de despliegue no es ni de lejos la de epocas anteriores. En parte me recuerda a los ejercitos romanos del bajo imperio que siendo lo mas potente de su epoca ya no eran la superioridad en efectivos ni tecnología de siglos pasados
> 
> Los USA en estos ultimos años han ido desmantelando parte de su poder disuasorio nuclear. Los trident de los ohio debe ser casi la mitad de su arsenal nuclear. Y de los basados en tierra solo estan ya los minuteman III (los peacekeeper ya fueron desmantelados en su dia) Rusia siempre ha apostado mas por ICBMs sobre todo en estos ultimos años



El problema del ejercito USA es que es un ejercito gobernado por generales de salón, gente que ha visto operaciones de campo solo unos meses despues de salir de West Point y quien dirige la evolución tecnológica son los intereses de las corporaciones, no una doctrina militar hecha por militares. Es mucho mas rentable un avión complejo a mala hostia y con componentes carísimos como el F35 que va a generar unos gastos de mantenimiento colosales que un submarino que es relativamente barato de mantener y con un consumo de repuestos moderado.

Me llamó mucho la atención ver que los grandes jefazos americanos no hay ya Schwartzkopfs con experiencia de varias guerras. Son sobre todo gente que viene de los comandos centrales y del pentágono. Tambien asombra el numero de negros y mujeres, con curriculums cuanto menos pobres para los cargos que ostentan. Por ejemplo, Black, el comandante de la 6a Flota que se supone que tendria que bregar con los Kilo y Akula rusos por el mediterraneo, ha pasado la mayor parte de su carrera en tierra, concretamente en temas relacionados con gestion de recursos humanos.

Tiene la cosa su logica, USA se ha creido incontestada todo este tiempo y ni en sueños tenian en perspectiva un conflicto, por tanto pone jefes que sean gestores avezados, que sean buenos con el excel aunque tengan querencia por puestos en tierra firme como este tal Black, no un lobo de mar curtido en docenas de operaciones como Jack Fletcher o un estratega como Raymond Spruance.

Los yankis por suerte tienen un tipo que pese a su perfil de asesor juridico, es un tipo que sabe tirar bombas. Me refiero al SACEUR Tod Wolters, un tipo que pese a su perfil de jurista tiene 5000 horas de ataque a tierra y superioridad en tres guerras (golfo (F15), irak (A10) y afganistan (A10 y F22). El problema es si de verdad le dejaran a el ejercer el rol de Eisenhower o pondran a algun imbecil con inquietudes políticas para que salga en la prensa.

Desde luego el fin de la guerra fria le sentó al ejercito USA como una patada en los cojones.


----------



## TedKord (28 Ene 2022)

Que se una Rusia a la OTAN y se acabó el problema.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> china aprovechara para agenciarse machuria oriental



Explicalo bien


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> china aprovechara para agenciarse machuria oriental



China tiene mas urgencia por tabicarse a Taiwan.

Manchuria oriental / Kai de Primoire si eso, mañana.

Manchuria oriental lleva siendo territorio Ruso de pleno derecho desde 1860 y no ha habido un interes especial en el asunto por parte de la China Popular, Mao no lo puso en la lista de afrentas pendientes junto a Tibet, Hong Kong y Taiwan que si les urgen. Es un melón inconveniente de abrir que ademas es un secarral helado en su mayoria y que cuando llegaron los rusos no tenia poblacion urbana desde tiempos inmemoriales salvo cuatro tribus nómadas. De hecho los chinos de las dinastias del siglo XII hasta aca no demostraron el minimo interes por el territorio. Si tuvo desarrollo fue porque el Zar Alejandro II se encabezonó en hacer de ese territorio el puerto al pacifico del Imperio Ruso y plantificar Vladivostok ahi costo no pocos quebraderos de cabeza economicos y logisticos.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Ene 2022)

@Gotthard que diferencia hay lo de ahora con lo de Crimea 2014?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> @Gotthard que diferencia hay lo de ahora con lo de Crimea 2014?



que en 2014 no habia gobierno ucraniano,,,tras la huida por sorpresa del antiguo virrey ruso..de hecho ni los 4 destructores ucranianos hicieron nada..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> China tiene mas urgencia por tabicarse a Taiwan.
> 
> Manchuria oriental / Kai de Primoire si eso, mañana.
> 
> Manchuria oriental lleva siendo territorio Ruso de pleno derecho desde 1860 y no ha habido un interes especial en el asunto por parte de la China Popular, Mao no lo puso en la lista de afrentas pendientes junto a Tibet, Hong Kong y Taiwan que si les urgen. Es un melón inconveniente de abrir que ademas es un secarral helado en su mayoria y que cuando llegaron los rusos no tenia poblacion urbana desde tiempos inmemoriales salvo cuatro tribus nómadas. De hecho los chinos de las dinastias del siglo XII hasta aca no demostraron el minimo interes por el territorio. Si tuvo desarrollo fue porque el Zar Alejandro II se encabezonó en hacer de ese territorio el puerto al pacifico del Imperio Ruso y plantificar Vladivostok ahi costo no pocos quebraderos de cabeza economicos y logisticos.



taiwan es una pesadilla logisitica para tomarla..mas facil retomar el antiguo lugar de origen de los machues


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> taiwan es una pesadilla logisitica para tomarla..mas facil retomar el antiguo lugar de origen de los machues



Lugar que fue arrasado en el siglo XII hasta el tuetano por los mongoles de Kublai Khan y asi quedó hasta el Siglo XIX.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

En el acuerdo se puede vender Cataluña a cambio de 50 años de gas?
O 20?
Gratis?


Por favor llevensela
Quien sea


----------



## jota1971 (28 Ene 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, otra cosa ¿ LA OTAN EXISTE ?.....Estais seguros.....


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> @Gotthard que diferencia hay lo de ahora con lo de Crimea 2014?



Vaya preguntilla.... esencialmente desde 2014:

- Ucrania esta mucho mas fuerte y mejor armada que entonces y se puede plantear una ofensiva contra el Donbás. Han convencido a Soros que es hora de la gran revolución ucraniana (entrada en OTAN, en UE y ofensiva en Donbas) y este ha llamado a la Casa Blanca para convencer a sobaniños Biden de que hay que dar luz verde a la fiesta. Desde 2014 Ucrania ha recibido unos 3000 millones en armas americanas.

- Putin ha oido via SVR lo que se cocia y ha movido tropas para dejar claro que no está de acuerdo. En 2014 Putin flojeo al ver que se le complicaba a sus milicianos la toma de Mariupol y optó por abrir negociaciones porque ya solo absorber Crimea era un esfuerzo financiero y presupuestario mas que complicado.

- Hay un viejo chocho de 80 tacos en la Casa Blanca, con una guardia de corps propia de lo mas radical y woke del socialismo americano y una administracion Obama paralela de Harris esperando a que se muera y a la que no hace demasiado caso. Si ha habido un presidente que puede meterse en un berenjenal donde se acabe apretando el boton nuclear, es este, sin duda. Para lo que le queda en el convento, se mea dentro.

- Los banderistas han copado todo el gobierno en Ucrania. Es curioso que han arrestado en Madrid a unos cuarentones por tener el Mein Kampf y Sanchez apoya a estos pavos que en la 2a GM mataban judios y rusos con entusiasmo y cuyo lider cada año pone flores en la tumba de Bandera.


----------



## Tartufo (29 Ene 2022)

Ambos países son oligarquías a su estilo no van a usar armas nucleares, los poderosos no quieren destruir un sistema que los mantiene en la cima


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Rusia no quiere un pais OTAN y misiles OTAN en su frontera por lo que va a invadir Ucrania y ampliar su frontera hasta Polonia para ¿No tener paises OTAN y misiles en su frontera?
> 
> Dejando de lado las pajas militares de algunos Rusia no tiene capacidad logistica para mantener un territorio a mas de 300km de sus fronteras en una guerra contra la OTAN, seria un movimiento estupido a mas no poder. Rusia quiere un buffer e influencia (y tener a europa de cliente porque por mucho que digan de los Chinos nadie paga como pagan Alemania y los paises nordicos, ni siquiera EEUU) para mangonear y ver si consigue divisas para arreglar el desastre interno que tiene.
> 
> Rusia esta mas cerca de implosionar que de conquistar Ucrania. Igual que EEUU esta mas cerca de quebrar que de de derrotar militarmente a Rusia en sus fronteras.



Pues no es descabellado lo que dices.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Ene 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi lo que me haría correrme de gusto sería ver a China dando apoyo militar a Rusia y ver a todo el bloque globalista huyendo en desbandada con el rabo entre las piernas.



Ah, que China no está en el bando globalista.
Que no sigas las consignas que nos impone a los demás no significa que no esté en el ajo.


----------



## Prophet (29 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Maskirova de los ruskis. Ni puto caso y quitaos los pelillos de culo ruso de la boca cuando hableis de la OTAN.
> 
> Solo en poderío aéreo y de despliegue paracaidista podemos poner en la propia Ucrania más tropas profesionales que tropas de reemplazo tiene Rusia.
> 
> Rusia solo busca un tratado de no agresión para que Ucrania renuncie al Dombass. Si deja que prenda la guerra tendrá que llevar reclutas a la carnicería.



Repasa la VDV. Más paracaidistas que EEUU y con medios blindados como los BMD o los Sprut.


----------



## Prophet (29 Ene 2022)

Os dejo este análisis que me ha parecido interesante:



Resumen para vagos:

1) Da una probabilidad del 50% de que Rusia ataque.
2) El ejército ucraniano se ha modernizado y preparado para una guerra estilo la de 2014 no para una guerra de maniobras.
3) Los misiles antitanque están muy bien en la práctica pero el territorio ucraniano es mayormente plano y los tanques avisarían a los lanzadores antes de que puedan disparar.
4) Además del punto anterior, el frente a cubrir es demasiado amplio y cabe a un lanzador antitanque por km. Hace poco que sigo a este canal y no tengo mucha información del autor pero comenta que ha trabajado para una empresa alemana para un simulador del misil Javelin y por los videos que he visto el tío pilota del tema.
5) La UE no puede suplir el gas ruso por barco ya que es insuficiente y caro.
6) Al tipo de maniobras rusas no le preocupa movimientos guerrilleros/partisanos en un principio.
7) Si Rusia entra a saco se quedará con toda la orilla este del Dniepr e incluso intentaría asalto anfibio/aerotransportado en Odessa.
8) Otra opción sería únicamente abrir un corredor terrestre con Crimea.
9) Ucrania estaría sometida a sabotajes, deserciones, en algunas zonas apoyo popular que les haría fácil la invasión.
10) No cree que Putin vaya de farol porque se juega la credibilidad a futuro e incluso la popularidad y necesita vender alguna victoria al pueblo ruso. La probabilidad que da de guerra es 50%.

Taluec amegos.


----------



## Moderado (29 Ene 2022)

Rusia no va a invadir Ucrania.

Esto tiene mas que ver con la bajísima popularidad del pedófilo de la casa blanca y con la quiebra ucraniana que con cualquier pretensión rusa.

Si el nord-stream se activa Ucrania se va a la mierda, después de 2014 los ukronazis cortaron gran parte del comercio con Rusia y perdieron la mitad del PIB, si pierden el dinero del tránsito del gas a Europa se acabó, Ucrania dejará de existir como país. Por eso intentan escalar la situación con Rusia, porque en un escenario de paz están acabados.

Biden tiene un 33% de popularidad, de las mas bajas que ha tenido nunca un presidente. No hay nada mas típico en EEUU que liarla en otro país para desviar la atención. Y no solo eso, resulta que EEUU quiere vender su mierda de gas licuado a Europa, pero el envío naval hace que su compra sea carísima y que no haya forma de competir con el gas ruso, asi que su solución para ello es ir de matón y obligar a Europa a comprar su mierda de gas.

Esto va a ser lo mismo que Taiwan, mucho bombo mediático y luego todo quedará en nada, los ukros saben que si entran en el dombass Rusia entrará con su ejercito y los vaporizará. EEUU también sabe que ir a la guerra por Ucrania es inasumible para el yanqui medio, nadie va a tragar que mueran miles y miles de soldados defendiendo un país que no saben ni donde está.

Al final Rusia solo tiene que esperar para que el estercolero maidanero de Kiev caiga por su propio peso y que EEUU se harte de mantener a un muerto que nadie quiere financiar. Cuando eso suceda habrá acuerdo, el nord-stream 2 se activará y a seguir con la vida, mientras tanto estas payasadas solo servirán para tener a la gente entretenida y nada mas.

PD: Ridículo esperpéntico de Sanchez mandando cazas y fragatas a Bulgaria solo para que Biden lo ningunee en la cumbre sobre Ucrania, patético y lamentable.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Os dejo este análisis que me ha parecido interesante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero de qué hablas? Si ha acumulado tropas en Bielorusia va a tener que defenderla. ¿Tú sabes lo que hay al oeste de Minsk? Hasta el Dnieper, todo para la Alianza, a 500Km de Moscú. Veras como hace un cambio de República del Donbass Asociada a Ucrania a cambio de retirada de Bielorusia.

Y el oleoducto que se lo meta por el ojete, mejor librarse del abrazo del oso y así no hay que aguantar su hedor a tirano. 
O negocia o que se de con un canto en los dientes si conserva Crimea, porque cae toda Novorussia.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Burrito, tú entiendes mucho de los rusos, porque eres comunistas, es por eso también que eres muy avaricioso y no quieres compartir nada con nadie y por eso tienes muchos jamones escondido y no quieres compartirlo con nadie no?
> 
> saludos.




El comunismo llamésmole ruso no trata de repartir tu propiedad personal entre los demás, esos son los jipis y los hare khrisna esos. Se trata de no acaparar los bienes de producción que es muy distinto y que es lo que hace el capitalismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Ene 2022)

A ver Rusia..

Perdió la guerra japonesa
Perdió la I guerra mundial
La de Afganistán
Han tenido que montar una republica foral islamista en Chechenia 



Quitando el 45 llevan 120 años putapenicos


----------



## Salgado Solitario (29 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero de qué hablas? Si ha acumulado tropas en Bielorusia va a tener que defenderla. ¿Tú sabes lo que hay al oeste de Minsk? Hasta el Dnieper, todo para la Alianza, a 500Km de Moscú. Veras como hace un cambio de República del Donbass Asociada a Ucrania a cambio de retirada de Bielorusia.
> 
> Y el oleoducto que se lo meta por el ojete, mejor librarse del abrazo del oso y así no hay que aguantar su hedor a tirano.
> O negocia o que se de con un canto en los dientes si conserva Crimea, porque cae toda Novorussia.



Usted es polaco por casualidad?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (29 Ene 2022)

España tiene un arma letal que no tiene nadie y que destruiría a los rusos en dos días :hordas de escoria podeguarra, lazis y feminazis pelomoradas.

Les mandamos a esa recua de subnormales a Ucrania y en dos días se piran en estampida los rusos a su país.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (29 Ene 2022)

EEUU lleva muchos años teniendo como máximo enemigo potencial a China. Y China le da mil vueltas a URSSia en armamento y tecnología.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (29 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> España tiene un arma letal que no tiene nadie y que destruiría a los rusos en dos días :hordas de escoria podeguarra, lazis y feminazis pelomoradas.
> 
> Les mandamos a esa recua de subnormales a Ucrania y en dos días se piran en estampida los rusos a su país.



Se piran los rusos y los propios ucranianos.


----------



## HvK (29 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La II Guerra Mundial fué una auténtica masacre en el Frente Oriental ¿pero quien terminó entrando en Berlín y quien acabó pegándose un tiro en su bunker y quienes suplicando y jurando que ellos no sabían nada de lo que había sucedido en el Frente Oriental? Y suerte tuvieron los alemanes que Stalin no asfaltó toda Alemania y la convirtió en un gigantesco aeropuerto para su uso personal.
> 
> Y con Ucrania pues igual, como sigan tocando los cojones a los rusos con masacre o sin ella suerte van a tener si no terminan todos encerrados bajo tierra y pegándose tiros en la sien. Al tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero Putin no es comunista, ni es Stalin, ni se puede permitir decenas de millones de bajas como como carne de cañón para ganar por agotamiento y puro aplastamiento numérico. Nada que ver esta situación con aquella.


----------



## Asurbanipal (29 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tampoco iba a entrar en *Chechenia,* ni en Georgia, ni en Siria, ni en....
> 
> Que los rusos no tienen ningún interés en entrar en Ucrania con todo pues lo sabe hasta el último mendrugo, pero si les fuerzan a hacerlo pues lo harán sin pestañear, el mal menor y tal.
> 
> Saludos.



*Chechenia es una provincia perteneciente a Rusia. *
Georgia sí es un país independiente, pero quiso quitarle (USA mediante) territorio y población a Rusia en 2008.
Y sobre Siria, fue el Gobierno de Siria quien pidió ayuda militar a Rusia. En cambio, EEUU entró con sus tropas en Siria sin "invitación" del gobierno soberano.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La II Guerra Mundial fué una auténtica masacre en el Frente Oriental ¿pero quien terminó entrando en Berlín y quien acabó pegándose un tiro en su bunker y quienes suplicando y jurando que ellos no sabían nada de lo que había sucedido en el Frente Oriental? Y suerte tuvieron los alemanes que Stalin no asfaltó toda Alemania y la convirtió en un gigantesco aeropuerto para su uso personal.
> 
> Y con Ucrania pues igual, como sigan tocando los cojones a los rusos con masacre o sin ella suerte van a tener si no terminan todos encerrados bajo tierra y pegándose tiros en la sien. Al tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.



Chechenia puede servir de ejemplo de cómo se las gasta Putin…en la segunda Guerra literalmente los planchó…y en Siria igual…


En las fosas marianas siempre vigilan donde van…ya que es un indicador del nivel de agresividad del ruso…

Puede usar municiones nucleares tácticas ese juguete…


----------



## HvK (29 Ene 2022)

_Random_ dijo:


> Esta cuenta lo único que hace es cagar propaganda del eje chino-ruso-iraní, o séase, comunistas marrones que odian a Occidente. A la mierda ya, hijo de puta. Ignore, lefazo y papelera.



Occidente, a estas alturas del partido, son los padres. Unos padres, que encima, promueven y acaudillan el transmaricabollerofeminazimoronegrismo. Los que aún sois occidentalistas y atlantistas no sois más tontos porque no entrenáis.


----------



## porconsiguiente (29 Ene 2022)

No hay que mirar el dedo, el origen y el fin del problema es Alemania.
Hay dos bandos que tratan de influir en las relaciones económicas alemanas, si los kartofen eligen el gas ruso, salen ganando económicamente y joden a los Biden boys. 
Es imposible que el gas licuado alcance el precio del gas ruso, en eso andan ahora, abaratar el precio para evitar el abrazo del oso.
El pedófilo tiene que ceder mucho y no está acostumbrado a negociar en inferioridad, el heredero de Merkel no va a ceder si no sale ganando.
Mientras, nos entretienen con vídeos de armas rusas y barcos de maniobras, seguramente aparecerá otra cepa mas virulenta o el enésimo escándalo de la famosa de turno poniendo cuernos.
Ya lo dijo Stalin "no hay que dar las noticias, sólo educar a las masas"


----------



## Javiser (29 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Ningún periódico europeo le ha dado coba s Putin.
> 
> Es evidente que es un farol de consumo interno.
> 
> El 85 del PIB ruso depende de Europa.



Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa: rusia tiene una crisis enorme, el rublo está en mínimos, y su economía se aleja cada vez más del primer mundo, y eso a Putin le lleva a estar en mínimos históricos de popularidad y empieza a estar discutido.

Queramos o no en la historia no es la primera vez que se tapan las vergüenzas internas de un país desviando la atención al exterior con tambores de guerra. De hecho eso es un clásico ya .


----------



## Javiser (29 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> China es otra división, pero no va a mover un dedo por Rusia.
> 
> La simbiosis PCCh y Deep State norteamericano es total, por otra parte.



Exacto. China a ver oír y callar. A China esto le viene bien para intentar pescar en aguas revueltas. Saben ( como todo el mundo en altas esferas) que no habrá guerra ( que tampoco viene bien a China que los clientes de sus empresas que les da PIB se metan en una guerra y se destruyan ), pero si cierta inestabilidad Y de ahí china puede rasgar algo......entre otras cosas poder geopolítico fuera de su ámbito de asia.

Para china, Rusia es un pelele que usa para remover un avispero, Europa es un abuelo en horas bajas cobarde al que falta un empujón para desplumar, y EEUU es un niñato malo insolente que va de chulo y necesita un susto para que se le bajen los humos. Y puede que entre ellos solos hagan todo el trabajo sucio que necesita china sin mancharse las manos


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero de qué hablas? Si ha acumulado tropas en Bielorusia va a tener que defenderla. ¿Tú sabes lo que hay al oeste de Minsk? Hasta el Dnieper, todo para la Alianza, a 500Km de Moscú. Veras como hace un cambio de República del Donbass Asociada a Ucrania a cambio de retirada de Bielorusia.
> 
> Y el oleoducto que se lo meta por el ojete, mejor librarse del abrazo del oso y así no hay que aguantar su hedor a tirano.
> O negocia o que se de con un canto en los dientes si conserva Crimea, porque cae toda Novorussia.



Y los alemanes y toda centroeuropa se calienta con la leña que tú cortas.


----------



## ad nauseam (29 Ene 2022)

Alguien que dice que el ejercito iraquí de Sadam Hussein era el 4o del mundo,.... No me da demasiada credibilidad.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Ene 2022)

EEUU solo puede vencer a los rusos usando armas nucleares, lo pone en el manual de la OTAN.
Rusia tiene capacidad para lanzar sobre Europa oriental 4.000.000 soldados, 74.000 tanques, 5.000 aviones y 125.000 vehiculos blindados, y 12.000 piezas de artillería, en caso de movilizacion total de la Federacion Rusa y aliados.
Contra esto la OTAN solo lo pueden parar usando armas nucleares.

Si Putin no está en Berlin este verano es porque no quiere y punto pelota.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Ene 2022)

ad nauseam dijo:


> Alguien que dice que el ejercito iraquí de Sadam Hussein era el 4o del mundo,.... No me da demasiada credibilidad.



El ejercito de Saddam era un 95% hombres, no tenia nada que hacer frente a un ejercito mecanizado moderno.
Rusia es otra cosa, y EEUU jamas se ha enfrentado a un ejercito vs igual. En la II guerra mundial esperó a que Alemania fuera derrotada en Rusia para entrar en Normandía, no antes, y los japoneses era todo hombres con bayoneta como el ejercito de Saddam.
En la I guerra esperó a que Alemania estuviera debilitada para enfrentarse a ella en 1918.

Nunca se han enfrentado a un ejercito igual. Cuando lo han hecho siempre han perdido, ver la guerra de 1812 que perdio frente a UK, la de 1776 la ganaron gracias al apoyo de Francia y España sin eso Inglaterra les barre.


----------



## six six six the number.. (29 Ene 2022)

Los rusos solo buscan cerrar de forma favorable a sus intereses el asunto de Crimea y el Donbass, marcándose un farol y agitando el espantajo de la guerra y peores consecuencias, vamos, lo de siempre.... Pero no va a colar, enfrente tienen a una OTAN -que no existía antes de la II GM- que es la mayor alianza militar que ha conocido la historia de la humanidad. Menos lobos caperucita, que ya no dan miedo como antaño.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tampoco iba a entrar en Chechenia, ni en Georgia, ni en Siria, ni en....
> 
> Que los rusos no tienen ningún interés en entrar en Ucrania con todo pues lo sabe hasta el último mendrugo, pero si les fuerzan a hacerlo pues lo harán sin pestañear, el mal menor y tal.
> 
> Saludos.



como en el pasado ya han demostrado, si los rusos tienen que hacer una escabechina en Ucrania pues la hacen

de todos modos el asunto este de rusia-ucrania parece ser el nuevo foco temático que se presenta a la vista para pasar página con el tema covi


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> *Nunca se han enfrentado a un ejercito igual.* Cuando lo han hecho siempre han perdido, ver la guerra de 1812 que perdio frente a UK, la de 1776 la ganaron gracias al apoyo de Francia y España sin eso Inglaterra les barre.



lo cual demuestra su habilidad, su mentalidad lobuna...


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2022)

Descansa, que esos esfuerzos mentales pasan factura. Te digo lo que al otro: mira quién firma el artículo


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Ene 2022)

Como negocio el conflicto de Ucrania puede ser rentable para USA (deep state) mientras no se involucre diréctamente. Y es el negocio uno de los dos motivos de este conflicto, yo diría que el principal. El otro motivo es desgastar a Putin politicamente con una guerra de baja intensidad y llevar a Rusia poco a poco hacia un gobierno títere globalista para terminar de expoliar sus recursos.
Un enfrentamiento directo no es posible, occidente es muy débil, militar y socialmente, pero tambien económicamente.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ene 2022)

En esta historia sólo hay un país preparado para una guerra abierta: Rusia. Tanto su gobierno como sus ciudadanos están preparados para defender su territorio y su soberanía frente a cualquier ejército que se coloque ante sus fronteras.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> En esta historia sólo hay un país preparado para una guerra abierta: Rusia. Tanto su gobierno como sus ciudadanos están preparados para defender su territorio y su soberanía frente a cualquier ejército que se coloque ante sus fronteras.



Pues yo digo que Polonia tiene que estar ya muy tensa, tratando de ponérselo lo más fácil que pueda a los Liados.

Tienen el culo ya muy pelao y no se fijan un carajo de sus vecinos.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa: rusia tiene una crisis enorme, el rublo está en mínimos, y su economía se aleja cada vez más del primer mundo, y eso a Putin le lleva a estar en mínimos históricos de popularidad y empieza a estar discutido.
> 
> Queramos o no en la historia no es la primera vez que se tapan las vergüenzas internas de un país desviando la atención al exterior con tambores de guerra. De hecho eso es un clásico ya .



No trates de liar la madeja que todos vemos lo que está pasando, quién dio el golpe de estado en Ucrania y lo que vino después. Así que del mismo modo que EEUU no toleraría armas nucleares en Cuba tampoco Rusia las tolera en la puerta de su casa. Creer que lo de Ucrania es obra de Putin para desviar la atención es desviar la atención, como si todo fuera invención suya.

Y las sanciones a Rusia han traido como resultado que de ser un país importador de cereal se ha convertido en el mayor productor de trigo del mundo. Si le hunden la moneda, como llevan haciendo desde hace años, más rublos que ingresa por sus exportaciones, y tiene a China detrás suministrándole de todo con un valor fijo rublo-yuan. Y ésa es otra, porque tanto China como Rusia están esperando el momento oportuno para desvincularse del dólar. Si Rusia dice que no acepta más pagos en dólares, ¿en qué le vas a pagar las materias primas?


----------



## mazuste (29 Ene 2022)

No es solo que EEUU no pueda defender a Ucrania, aunque quisiera; que no lo quiere,
sino que la OTAN, ahora mismo es un queso gruyere: con mas agujeros que intenciones.

La OTAN está mostrando sus costuras: los croatas ya han dicho "no, gracias", los franceses 
y los alemanes pasan de hacerse el harakiri energético, los búlgaros exigen que se lo dibujen
con detalle y seguros... y los franceses ya andan discutiendo si se quedan o no en la OTAN.
Así que, todo lo que sean maniobras, lo que quieran. Para lo gordo, si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ene 2022)

ad nauseam dijo:


> Alguien que dice que el ejercito iraquí de Sadam Hussein era el 4o del mundo,.... No me da demasiada credibilidad.



Nunca fue el cuarto…por mucho que la propaganda lo diga.


----------



## Asurbanipal (29 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es solo que EEUU no pueda defender a Ucrania, aunque quisiera; que no lo quiere,
> sino que la OTAN, ahora mismo es un queso gruyere: con mas agujeros que intenciones.
> 
> La OTAN está mostrando sus costuras: los croatas ya han dicho "no, gracias", los franceses
> ...



Menos España, que seguimos siendo el hazmereir de Europa.


----------



## El amigo (29 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> America couldn’t defend Ukraine even if it wanted to
> 
> 
> Joe Biden wants to ‘project’ American power on NATO’s eastern flank. But it just highlights the dismal state of US forces today
> ...




Claro que podría. Pero a que coste...


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> La superioridad de rusia contra ukrania es la misma que tiene la otan respecto a rusia.



A la OTAN le pones un par de muertos encima de la mesa y se caga en los pantalones.
Así no hay manera de ir a la guerra.

Recuerden: hay que salvar vidas.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Pero Putin no es comunista, ni es Stalin, ni se puede permitir decenas de millones de bajas como como carne de cañón para ganar por agotamiento y puro aplastamiento numérico. Nada que ver esta situación con aquella.




Eso ya lo sabemos que no es comunista ni tampoco Stalin, a Stalin nunca le habrían tocado los cojones de semejante manera porque ese ya estaría en Jerez tomándose unos finitos, al Gran Camarada no le gustaba demasiado que le manoseara nadie los manubrios.

Pero la mentalidad rusa cuando se sienten agredidos es la misma de siempre y responderán como siempre. Cuando Putin aplastó a Chechenia y su rebelión de follacabras financiados por la OTAN por ejemplo pues pocas quejas hubo.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Chechenia puede servir de ejemplo de cómo se las gasta Putin…en la segunda Guerra literalmente los planchó…y en Siria igual…
> 
> 
> En las fosas marianas siempre vigilan donde van…ya que es un indicador del nivel de agresividad del ruso…
> ...




Exacto, ya lo puse.

Durante un tiempo se consiguió que olvidaran su trascendental orgullo como pueblo pero a partir de lo de Pristina y el error táctico de permitir que el borracho les colocara como venganza al Putin de sucesor lo recuperaron y no les veo yo con demasiadas ganas de volverlo a perder. La inmensa mayoría de rusos (comunistas incluidos) darían todos juntos palmas con las orejas si entra en Ucrania y le apoyarían a muerte. Como digo comunistas incluidos a pesar de ser enemigos acérrimos del Putin.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> como en el pasado ya han demostrado, si los rusos tienen que hacer una escabechina en Ucrania pues la hacen
> 
> de todos modos el asunto este de rusia-ucrania parece ser el nuevo foco temático que se presenta a la vista para pasar página con el tema covi




Es que la población general occidental está muy equivocada por el bombardeo de la propaganda televisiva, los rusos no tienen ningún interés ahora mismo sobre Ucrania, ni siquiera en el Donbass porque anexionarse eso sería una lacra para ellos ahora mismo. La única forma que lo hagan es como lo están haciendo osease obligándolos que entonces si lo harán, el mal menor porque obviamente nunca van a permitir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN.

Y los medios de propaganda occidentales colocando a los rusos como agresores cuando les están forzando a hacer lo que vayan a hacer. Pero eso es mucho pensar para la borregada occidental, se han tragado que existe un virus selectivo como el cobi que te ataca con más inteligencia que un humano pues no se van a tragar lo de Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Ene 2022)

up


----------



## fayser (29 Ene 2022)

¿Cuál es el problema de que Ucrania vuelva a ser rusa?

¿Por qué ese empeño en europeizar Ucrania?


----------



## Prophet (29 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pero de qué hablas? Si ha acumulado tropas en Bielorusia va a tener que defenderla. ¿Tú sabes lo que hay al oeste de Minsk? Hasta el Dnieper, todo para la Alianza, a 500Km de Moscú. Veras como hace un cambio de República del Donbass Asociada a Ucrania a cambio de retirada de Bielorusia.
> 
> Y el oleoducto que se lo meta por el ojete, mejor librarse del abrazo del oso y así no hay que aguantar su hedor a tirano.
> O negocia o que se de con un canto en los dientes si conserva Crimea, porque cae toda Novorussia.



A ver cómo entendemos que Europa es dependiente del gas ruso salvo Fracia, Italia, España y Portugal. Todo lo demás depende en gran medida del gas ruso. Bueno si tú quieres que una ducha con gas caliente nos cueste 30 euros pues sí, tienes razón, no es dependiente.

Lo que haya al oeste de Minsk da igual porque no va a intervenir en Ucrania y ya me dirás lo asustados que tiene que estar los rusos que la OTAN va a desplegar a 5000 soldados. Oh dios mío, ni media división clásica contra 150000 efectivos y cientos de tanques. De risa.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2022)

La propaganda del Kremlin es clara,el mantra a repetir es:

Vamos a invadir otro pais porque la Otan nos a obligado..nosotros no queriamos y tal.

Son invasiones de otros paises sanas.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ene 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> La propaganda del Kremlin es clara,el mantra a repetir es:
> 
> Vamos a invadir otro pais porque la Otan nos a obligado..nosotros no queriamos y tal.
> 
> Son invasiones de otros paises sanas.



Ese mantra solo se lo he leído a usted...¿Enlaces?

Es bien conocido el hecho de que el ejercito USAno es, primordialmente, un Imperio Marítimo,
por lo que me parece que el despliegue naval ruso puede suponer un desafío en campo imperial. 

Habrá que tener en cuenta eso...


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ese mantra solo se lo he leído a usted...¿Enlaces?
> 
> Es bien conocido el hecho de que el ejercito USAno es, primordialmente, un Imperio Marítimo,
> por lo que me parece que el despliegue naval ruso puede suponer un desafío en campo imperial.
> ...



Pero si lo dijo Putin hombre.
A que jugamos?


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chechinia fue una masacre ne ambos bandos..en georgia pararon,,en SIRIA no hicieron mas que tirar unas cuantas bombas yd decir que habian derrotado el ISIS ,,cuando la USAF era quien hacia realmente el trabajo



Los sirios llaman a los yanquis "ISIS Air Force". Si hay vídeos de Black Hawks logotipados sacando a jerifaltes del ISIS justo antes de que las tropas gubernamentales tomarán el pueblo. Y de Apaches escoltando convoyes follacabras con las banderas negras al viento.
Tened en cuenta que en tema propaganda, casi todo lo que nos llega es de un lado solo.


----------



## javvi (29 Ene 2022)

Además de lo que se ha dicho en este hilo hay otra cuestión: la posibilidad geopolítica de una Unión Europea, aprovechando el Brexit, que incluya a Rusia (o viceversa). Una unidad política, económica y militar que fuese desde Lisboa hasta Vladivostok, o sea, desde el Atlántico hasta el Pacífico. 

Los miembros de la UE de Europa del Este que están resistiendo a la globalización sorosiana saben que son demasiado débiles para aguantar durante mucho tiempo. Necesitan un apoyo realmente fuerte, de una potencia imperial, para no ser masacrados. Orbán se ha negado a criticar a Putin. Parece que el polaco está en la misma onda. 

El imperio anglo tiene que evitar estas buenas relaciones con Rusia a toda costa. Podría suponer un cambio radical en la geopolítica mundial. 

Paradójicamente estos antiguos miembros del Pacto de Varsovia, que echaban pestes de Rusia (la soviética), ahora tiene a Moscú como lo único que les puede salvar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ene 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los sirios llaman a los yanquis "ISIS Air Force". Si hay vídeos de Black Hawks logotipados sacando a jerifaltes del ISIS justo antes de que las tropas gubernamentales tomarán el pueblo. Y de Apaches escoltando convoyes follacabras con las banderas negras al viento.
> Tened en cuenta que en tema propaganda, casi todo lo que nos llega es de un lado solo.



sisi videos de rt...y te quedas tan pancho...


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sisi videos de rt...y te quedas tan pancho...



Evidentemente la CNN no los va poner..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ene 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Evidentemente la CNN no los va poner..



Oye por supeesto ningun soldado de assad llevaba móviles o cámaras para grabar esos supuestos blackhawks..ni registros de radar ni nada...
Será como esos 50 espías del mossad cía mi5 y cualquier agencia que dijeron los sirios haber capturado tras la liberación. De Alepo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ene 2022)

O


fayser dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema de que Ucrania vuelva a ser rusa?
> 
> ¿Por qué ese empeño en europeizar Ucrania?



Ocupas un país para no estar bordeando con la OTAN y descubres la frontera con la OTAN de Polonia


----------



## fayser (29 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> O
> 
> Ocupas un país para no estar bordeando con la OTAN y descubres la frontera con la OTAN de Polonia



Bueno, eso será un problema para los rusos, pero yo lo pregunto desde nuestro punto de vista: ¿a nosotros qué coño nos importa Ucrania?

De hecho lo ideal para todo el mundo es que Ucrania fuera neutral, ni OTAN ni rusos ni UE ni hostias, que se busquen la vida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Bueno, eso será un problema para los rusos, pero yo lo pregunto desde nuestro punto de vista: ¿a nosotros qué coño nos importa Ucrania?
> 
> De hecho lo ideal para todo el mundo es que Ucrania fuera neutral, ni OTAN ni rusos ni UE ni hostias, que se busquen la vida.



Una oportunidad pqrax vender las armas que hace trubia


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Además de lo que se ha dicho en este hilo hay otra cuestión: la posibilidad geopolítica de una Unión Europea, aprovechando el Brexit, que incluya a Rusia (o viceversa). Una unidad política, económica y militar que fuese desde Lisboa hasta Vladivostok, o sea, desde el Atlántico hasta el Pacífico.
> 
> Los miembros de la UE de Europa del Este que están resistiendo a la globalización sorosiana saben que son demasiado débiles para aguantar durante mucho tiempo. Necesitan un apoyo realmente fuerte, de una potencia imperial, para no ser masacrados. Orbán se ha negado a criticar a Putin. Parece que el polaco está en la misma onda.
> 
> ...



Qué coño va a salvar Rusia, que es ella misma una sociedad derruída y sin mas potencial que los recursod del subsuelo. 

Al final los que quedarán jodidos una vez más serán los ucranianos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los Ohio estan quedandose viejos ya. Es curioso como en su día hicieron un proyecto carisimo con los seawolf, que eran unos submarinos a la última en tecnología para acabar casi cancelandolo todo. El complejo militar industrial usano en estos ultimos años ha difo victima del mercantilismo atroz. A dia de hoy son el primer ejercito del mundo,eso no lo duda nadie... Pero la capacidad de despliegue no es ni de lejos la de epocas anteriores. En parte me recuerda a los ejercitos romanos del bajo imperio que siendo lo mas potente de su epoca ya no eran la superioridad en efectivos ni tecnología de siglos pasados
> 
> Los USA en estos ultimos años han ido desmantelando parte de su poder disuasorio nuclear. Los trident de los ohio debe ser casi la mitad de su arsenal nuclear. Y de los basados en tierra solo estan ya los minuteman III (los peacekeeper ya fueron desmantelados en su dia) Rusia siempre ha apostado mas por ICBMs sobre todo en estos ultimos años



Los seawolf se cancelaron simplemente porque no hacían falta. Tras el derrumbe de la URS no tenía ningún sentido. Lo sustituyeron por la actual clase Virginia, mucho más baratos y aún así siguen siendo superiores al resto de SSN. La amenaza China (no la rusa) esta haciendo replantear a USA su programa de sustitución de submarinos nucleares de ataque y los sustitutos de los Virginia se parecerán a la idea original de los Seawolf.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tiene usted razón, camarada conforero. De su sustituto el submarino clase Columbia se construirán solo 12



Mucha gente aficionada no acaba de comprender por que se hacen estas cosas. 

En este mismo hilo he leído que Rusia tiene 15 submarinos perpetuamente apuntando las costas y no sé que más zarandajas

La sustitución de los 14 Ohio por 12 Columbia no es una reducción de capacidad. 

Lo importante es la capacidad de despliegue. Es decir, los useños tienen que, por ley, mantener 11 portaviones nucleares porque según su doctrina tienen que tener 3 contuamente desplegados. 

Según una regla básica, de cada 3 buques puedes contar con 1 disponible (rule of three). Y para asegurar persistencia necesitas 3,5. Asi qué para tener 3 con persistencia, necesitas 11.

Con los Ssbn es parecido. Aunque algo diferente, habitualmente es 1 de cada 4 o más. Por eso mismo Francia o UK tienen 4 SSBN. La doctrina de USA es tener 3 SSBN en patrulla perpetua. Para conseguirlo necesitaban 14 Ohios. Con las mejoras en los reactores previstas en los Columbia estiman que con 12 de ellos pueden asegurar la misma persistencia que con 14 Ohios, al reducirse los períodos de refiit. Un bicho d estos cuando pasa por el 'taller' se puede pasar perfectamente 2 años parado. 

Lo importante es la capacidad operativa.


----------



## six six six the number.. (30 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema de que Ucrania vuelva a ser rusa?
> 
> ¿Por qué ese empeño en europeizar Ucrania?



El mismo que el de regalarle Checoslovaquia y Austria a Adolfito, que todo el mundo piensa que eso solo importa a los implicados y luego resulta que no, que en realidad va a tener consecuencias también para el resto que miraban para otro lado.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Mucha gente aficionada no acaba de comprender por que se hacen estas cosas.
> 
> En este mismo hilo he leído que Rusia tiene 15 submarinos perpetuamente apuntando las costas y no sé que más zarandajas
> 
> ...



Pues ya se pueden poner las pilas


(5) La inflación vendrá cuando los 47 billones de dólares del ahorro chino inunden las economías. En 5 ó 7 años China pasará de 350 buques de guerra a 700 | Burbuja.info


----------



## javvi (30 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué coño va a salvar Rusia, que es ella misma una sociedad derruída y sin mas potencial que los recursod del subsuelo.



Aquí nadie habla de salvar nada, a ver si evitamos un poco la brocha gorda. los useños tienen que evitar todo acercamiento entre Rusia y la UE. Aunque sea una posibilidad remota la sabotearán, o harán todo lo posible por hacerlo. 

Si la sociedad rusa estuviese tan derruida hace tiempo que la hubiesen saqueado, fragmentado y balcanizado. Estuvieron a punto durante la Perestroika, pero el estado profundo ruso, cuya cara visible sería la de Putin, reemergió y frenó el proceso de descomposición. Es innegable que la vida del ruso medio mejoró mucho desde que Putin se puso al mando. Tienen muchos problemas, como todos. 

_sin mas potencial que los recursod del subsuelo. _¿le parece poco? ¿no se ha parado a pensar lo que supone que los recursos del subsuelo no caigan en manos foráneas? (Inglaterra, Commonwealth, China, Israel).

Primero: hay que mantener la unidad territorial. Rusia perdió muchos miles de km cuadrados tras la disolución de la Unión Soviética. Pero desde entonces, no sólo no ha perdido más territorio, sino que ha recapturado alguna pieza no poco importante como la península de Crimea. 

Segundo: esto es imposible si uno no tiene un ejército poderoso capaz de disuadir a los amos del Mundo. ¿Una sociedad en descomposición puede mantener a raya a USA y a sus aliados?

Tercero: No es sólo mantener la unidad territorial, también es fundamental mantener el control de la minería, desde su extracción, refinación, transporte, etc. 

Los rusos han conseguido lo que nosotros hemos sido incapaces. No es que tengamos mucha minería, pero lo poco que está funcionando hay que ver en manos de quién está. Curioso que en las tertulias nunca se hable de esto. ¿es que no tenemos ingenieros suficientemente cualificados para que nuestra minería esté en manos españolas? 

Como muestra una noticia de la agencia EFE. 









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com






_la asturiana Orovalle (filial de la *canadiense Orvana*) extrae también cobre y plata de varias minas asturianas.

la sevillana Mina de Las Cruces, la mayor de Europa a cielo abierto y de donde extrae cobre *el gigante canadiense First Quantum,

*la Mina Aguas Teñidas, en Huelva, de donde se obtiene plomo, cobre y zinc a través del consorcio *Matsa,* formado por la *suiza-singapurense Trafigura* y el fondo soberano de* Abu Dabi Mubadala. 

*La explotación más reconocida de Huelva es la de Ríotinto, donde Atalaya Mining (participada por *Trafigura (*_Singapur) _y por otra de las grandes del sector*, la china Yanggu Xiangguang Copper) 

*la mina de Los Santos, que también ha reabierto recientemente para la explotación de wolframio de la mano de *Daytal (del grupo australiano Heemskirk).*

Otro claro ejemplo es el de la mina orensana de Penouta, en su día la mayor de España de estaño y reabierta por *Strategic (Registered in the UK and listed on the AIM market (AIM: SML) of the London Stock Exchange)






Strategic Minerals Plc - mining producer and explorer


Strategic Minerals Profitable Mining and Exploration, Production of Copper Tin Tungsten Nickel Laterite Sulphide Cobalt. Listed on London AIM. Mining in Cornwall, New Mexico, Australia



www.strategicminerals.net




*

Comarca del Bages, Barcelona.

Un caso llamativo es el del millón de toneladas de potasa (clave para fertilizantes complejos) que cada año extrae de minas barcelonesas la* firma israelí ICL *-el mayor productor mundial de este elemento y titular de la antigua Iberpotash-, junto a 1,4 millones de toneladas de sal.

El proyecto de Matamulas (Ciudad Real), impulsado por *la española Quantum Minería y detenido por el Gobierno de Castilla-La Manca,* alegando razones medioambientales, tenía potencial incluso para suministrar un tercio de la demanda europea de tierras raras, que en la actualidad *China* suministra casi en exclusiva _

Vaya por Dios, una empresa española tiene la iniciativa y el proyecto es frenado por motivos ecológicos. Y el Gobierno de Castilla la Mancha por medio. 

_Entre ellas destaca la reapertura, de la mano del *Grupo México* (el tercer productor mundial de cobre), de la mina sevillana de Aznalcóllar, donde la rotura de una balsa residual produjo el famoso vertido tóxico de Doñana en 1998 y derivó en el cierre de ese yacimiento de pirita, donde también se encuentra cobre, plomo, zinc, plata y oro, entre otros._

Aquí había una empresa, si no española, sí al menos hispana. Pero un desastre ecológico hizo parar la extracción.


_ 

_


----------



## magufone (30 Ene 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Mucha gente aficionada no acaba de comprender por que se hacen estas cosas.
> 
> En este mismo hilo he leído que Rusia tiene 15 submarinos perpetuamente apuntando las costas y no sé que más zarandajas
> 
> ...



Asi es; pasa con todo: buques, aviones...


----------



## M. Priede (30 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Aquí nadie habla de salvar nada, a ver si evitamos un poco la brocha gorda. los useños tienen que evitar todo acercamiento entre Rusia y la UE. Aunque sea una posibilidad remota la sabotearán, o harán todo lo posible por hacerlo.
> 
> Si la sociedad rusa estuviese tan derruida hace tiempo que la hubiesen saqueado, fragmentado y balcanizado. Estuvieron a punto durante la Perestroika, pero el estado profundo ruso, cuya cara visible sería la de Putin, reemergió y frenó el proceso de descomposición. Es innegable que la vida del ruso medio mejoró mucho desde que Putin se puso al mando. Tienen muchos problemas, como todos.
> 
> ...



Y veinte millones de rusos, que se dice pronto, se quedaron fuera de Rusia; en algunos sitios, como en los países bálticos, convertidos en parias.

(14) Putin confiesa que el problema demográfico de Rusia no le deja dormir. Cree que debería haber 500 millones de rusos y no 146 | Burbuja.info


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que la población general occidental está muy equivocada por el bombardeo de la propaganda televisiva, los rusos no tienen ningún interés ahora mismo sobre Ucrania, ni siquiera en el Donbass porque anexionarse eso sería una lacra para ellos ahora mismo. La única forma que lo hagan es como lo están haciendo osease obligándolos que entonces si lo harán, el mal menor porque obviamente nunca van a permitir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN.
> 
> Y los medios de propaganda occidentales colocando a los rusos como agresores cuando les están forzando a hacer lo que vayan a hacer. Pero eso es mucho pensar para la borregada occidental, se han tragado que existe un virus selectivo como el cobi que te ataca con más inteligencia que un humano pues no se van a tragar lo de Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



Y lo mejor de todo es como nos venden la moto. 


"PUTIN, CONTRA LA OTAN..... CONTRA LOS ALIADOS.... . "

UN TIO CONTRA TODO. 

Esto es de primero de psicologia. Rusia no, PUTIN. 
gadafi... Sadam.... Al assad.... Se personaliza en un tio muy malo y vas contra el. Su pueblo esta sufriendo por su culpa.   


Puta infantilizacion de la sociedad. 

En el momento que empiecen las ostias y nos quedemos sin interneeee llorarenos como niños.


----------



## fayser (30 Ene 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> El mismo que el de regalarle Checoslovaquia y Austria a Adolfito, que todo el mundo piensa que eso solo importa a los implicados y luego resulta que no, que en realidad va a tener consecuencias también para el resto que miraban para otro lado.



No creo que sea lo mismo, más que nada porque Ucrania ha sido rusa toda la vida. Es ahora cuando pretendemos europeizarla y meterla en la OTAN cuando la estamos liando.


----------



## Ponix (30 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> A ver si te crees que la mili en Rusia son 9 meses mariconeando como se hacia aqui hace 25 años. Cuando yo hice la mili en el 96 en Rusia eran 2 años, y de mili de verdad, no el simulacro que hicimos nosotros. Cualquier ruso de mas 40 años tiene mas preparacion militar que algunos militares españoles profesionales.



Como es eso de que hiciste la mili en rusia¿?¿?


----------



## six six six the number.. (30 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No creo que sea lo mismo, más que nada porque Ucrania ha sido rusa toda la vida. Es ahora cuando pretendemos europeizarla y meterla en la OTAN cuando la estamos liando.



Toda la vida es mucho decir, aunque si que ha estado demasiado tiempo oprimida y mangoneada por los rusos también ha tenido sus siglos de independencia o unión con otros estados diferentes. 

Y de meterla nada,  que Ucrania hace muchos años que ha solicitado su ingreso en la Otan -si que pertenece a algún organismo menor- como miembro de pleno derecho y no se le ha concedido, entre otras cosas porque no cumplían ninguna de las condiciones que se requieren para entrar, incluida la de que deben ser una democracia creíble y no una basura con demasiadas reminiscencias de la era soviética en cuanto al despotismo y corruptelas de la clase dirigente.


----------



## Ponix (30 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, el problema es que colocarán misiles en Ucrania a menos de 500 kms de Moscú, que tardarían en llegar menos de cinco minutos, y se considera que el tiempo mínimo para responder al ataque es de 20 minutos.
> 
> No pasa nada hasta que pasa. Hunden un buque de guerra y ya se puede liar.
> 
> Por otra parte Rusia ya vende más gas a otros países que no son la UE. Tiene cola para vender gas y petróleo, aparte de todo tipo de materias primas. Mira el precio de la electricidad en Rusia y en Europa occidental. Tiene reservas energéticas para cuatro siglos: uranio, gas, petróleo, carbón, hidroeléctrica, biomasa.



Exactamente. De que vale la economia de europa sin hidrocarburos? es cuestion de tiempo que sucumbamos a nuestra estupidez por chupar polla de USA. Lo ideal sería llevarse bien con rusia y mandar a tomar por culo a eeuu y mas ahora despues del bicho y sus putas mierdas de vacunas de fiser. Hdp usanos nos la cuelan una y otra vez y seguimos junto a ellos. Por mi parte la eleccion es clara, rusia tiene energia para suministrarnos durante decadas. EEUU no nos aporta mas que problemas.


----------



## Ponix (30 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Esto va a acabar con un acuerdo PACO: Ucrania entra en la OTAN pero no se ponen misiles ni se instalan bases.
> Todos contentos.
> Al día siguiente: cepa necronomicón de covid que viene de la Antártida.



Ni de coña.


----------



## six six six the number.. (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que tiene que hacer Europa con el tema del gas es acelerar la construcción del gasoducto por el mediterráneo que uniría Grecia e Italia con Israel y Egipto, y que a su vez ya está previsto que conecte con el Golfo Pérsico, -Arabia Saudí, EAU, Qatar- para traer el gas a Europa de manera mucho más económica que si se trae por barco. Y luego decirle a los rusos que si nos quieren vender -y cobrar sus buenos euros- se tienen que comportar como un país serio y no como un matón de barrio barato que no respeta a los demás o que pretende que todo lo que le rodea le pertenece y cree que puede hacer lo que le de la gana. .


----------



## zapatitos (30 Ene 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y lo mejor de todo es como nos venden la moto.
> 
> 
> "PUTIN, CONTRA LA OTAN..... CONTRA LOS ALIADOS.... . "
> ...




La simplificación del enemigo causa de todos nuestros males, Putin ahora encarna todos los males que nos suceden al mundo occidental y no tan occidental. Lo más cachondo es que antes de esto muchos de la plebe no sabían ni que el Putin existía, hasta que se lo han dicho que existe por la tele y que es todavía más malo que el virus.

Saludos.


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2022)

Hablando de la simplificación del enemigo cuando estás cagao:

La CBC sugiere que Rusia está detrás de las protestas de los camioneros.



A propósito: uno de los mas aguerridos impulsores de la guerra en Ucrania,
el gobierno de Canadá con sus CBC, está sufriendo la ira de Putin...


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2022)

Hay que empezar a pensar que el mantra de "culpa de Rusia, Rusia invade, Rusia tiene la culpa de todo"
se está convirtiendo en la perdición de la narrativas imperantes(COVID, invasión de Ucrania gas...)
Esta peña (que lo repite ad infinitum) y sus controladores parecen no tener otra cosa a la que recurrir.
La población está llegando al punto de saturación de tanto repetir, que está teniendo rendimientos 
decreciente cada día que pasa. Pronto veremos los efectos bumerang de estas vainas..


----------



## arriqui (30 Ene 2022)

X


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2022)

y una POLLA los expulsaron en la reconquista cuando ucrania contrataco...


----------



## PBA (30 Ene 2022)

A mi el que Inglaterra y USA sean los principales "defensores" me mosquea. No sé que traman y si les puede salir bien, supongo Alemania y Francia tambien están al tanto de que pretende estos dos o 3 porque Putin posiblemente esté aliado con los anglos.


----------



## Kalanders (30 Ene 2022)

Esta pasada semana, no recuerdo si fue en telecirco o en el progrema de la griso, una tipa que debía de ser periodista y analista, haciendo un análisis sobre las fuerzas y capacidades de rus y de la ot.

Se pueden imaginar el "análisis". La cuestión es que muchos "televidentes" tragarán la sarta de memeces ya que las de decía alguien mu preparao.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2022)

"No habrá forma de determinar si un misil balístico entrante está equipado con una cabeza nuclear o convencional, 
por lo que los militares lo verán como un ataque nuclear". 
"Rusia percibirá cualquier misil balístico lanzado contra su territorio como ataque nuclear que justifica represalia nuclear".

En junio de 2020, Putin firmó una orden ejecutiva en la que esbozaba la estrategia nuclear básica de Rusia.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Feb 2022)

Y el R.U. menos aun:









Johnson abordará con la OTAN el despliegue británico en Europa


El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, abordará este jueves en Bruselas con el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, la contribución del Reino Unido al despliegue militar en Europa, al tiempo que pedirá a los socios occidentales que no renuncien a los "principios fundamentales"...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## javvi (10 Feb 2022)

Se me escapa esta partida de póker. Es tan poderoso el ejercicio ruso? Tan débil la OTAN? Quieren provocar un conflicto en suelo ucraniano para lanzarnos a nosotros y acabar de aniquilarnos, mientras ellos,usa/r.u, se quedan en la retaguardia?


----------



## M. Priede (18 Feb 2022)

Conflicto Ucrania - Rusia, en directo | Biden acusa a Rusia de engañar al mundo sobre la retirada de tropas para justificar un ataque


Putin supervisará el sábado maniobras de sus fuerzas nucleares




www.abc.es


----------



## M. Priede (26 Feb 2022)

La OTAN anuncia el despliegue de fuerzas de respuesta ante la invasión rusa de Ucrania


La OTAN anuncia el despliegue de fuerzas de respuesta ante la invasión rusa de Ucrania




www.20minutos.es


----------



## magufone (5 Mar 2022)

logisticamente es una locura... las bajas serias bestiales ademas... y a la minima usarian armas nucleares tacticas...
Obviamente Usa removio el avispero, y si podia sacar tajada en Ucrania, bien...
Si no, y es lo que parece, plan B: escalada militar, dejar el letrerito de Defcon bien iluminadito en el 2, presencia militar en los paises del este de la otan, movilizaciones y estabo prebelico permanente... muy bien para la economia usana...
Y a los europeos, incluyendo ucranianos y tambien el ciudadano ruso, que los follen...
A ver cuando nos vamos a dar cuenta de que el puto cancer mundial desde hace mas de dos siglos son los putos anglos joder...


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> ..
> A ver cuando nos vamos a dar cuenta de que el puto cancer mundial desde hace mas de dos siglos son los putos anglos joder...



Darse cuenta de eso sin entender que el hispanismo es la solución es estéril

¿Cuántos de los antianglos lo han visto?


----------



## magufone (5 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Darse cuenta de eso sin entender que el hispanismo es la solución es estéril
> 
> ¿Cuántos de los antianglos lo han visto?



tuvimos una oportunidad de oro en el siglo XIX a principios, con gente como Jovellanos... pero nos vendieron como siempre...
Luego vino el sainete de la independencia de america... y el resto...


----------



## arriondas (5 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> tuvimos una oportunidad de oro en el siglo XIX a principios, con gente como Jovellanos... pero nos vendieron como siempre...
> Luego vino el sainete de la independencia de america... y el resto...



Oportunidad perdida. Una alternativa a los anglos y a los franceses. Pero para muchos de la élite era mejor imitar o ser los lacayos de unos u otros.


----------



## magufone (5 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Darse cuenta de eso sin entender que el hispanismo es la solución es estéril
> 
> ¿Cuántos de los antianglos lo han visto?



Ser anti sin mas es hacerles el juego tambien a ellos, por desgracia


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Mar 2022)

Y ahora vuelve una ventana de oportunidad de 4 décadas

Se puede lograr, en teoría es viable



magufone dijo:


> tuvimos una oportunidad de oro en el siglo XIX a principios, con gente como Jovellanos... pero nos vendieron como siempre...
> Luego vino el sainete de la independencia de america... y el resto...


----------



## vecordis (5 Mar 2022)

USA y China se perfilan como los dos países que sacaran beneficios económicos.
Puede que USA de momento, sea lo único que quiera.
A parte de una destrucción económica de europa.
Creo que el conflicto armado Rusia China, no dura más de un mes.
El daño ya está hecho. Y tampoco creo que Rusia olvide tan fácilmente el papel de europa.
Cualquiera sabe, lo que se maneja a escala mundial.


----------



## magufone (5 Mar 2022)

en la primera guerra del golfo estuvieron 6 meses acumulando material y tropas... tuvieron que solicitar ayuda economica de hasta Japon (los japoneses y sus fuerzas de autodefensa no salen de su pais...), cosa que al final accedieron... bombardearon sin oposicion durante semanas a un pais desgastado ademas por un conflicto de casi 10 años con iran (que parece que nadie se acuerda ya). entraron en kuwait sin oposicion con los blindados, llegaron a territorio de basora y podian haber llegado incluso a bagdad (vendiendonos las historietas de un ejercito iraki que en realidad era inexistente. en 2003 otra vendiendo historietas de la temida guardia republicana y su añillo de blindados defendiendo bagdad ( otra trola y de lo de armas de destruccion masiva ya ni hablo, con aquellas escenas del retrasado de Bush jr haciendo el gilipollas con bromitas buscasdo las armas debajo de sillones en la casa blanca...)
En la guerra de kosovo les derribaron aviones a paladas, incluyendo los F 117 Nighthawk (que por cierto, son _invisibles _para paises paco... pero para paises tipo USA Rusia o de los gordos ya te digo yo que la tecnologia stealth invisible NO es), y no se atrevieron a meter infanteria ni blindados por la ratonera que es aquello... amen de que el 90% del ejercito federal estaba intacto...
Para los wokes mariquitas que se pasan un fin de semana en una rotonda de madrid apuntando los coches que comenten infracciones para denunciarlos (si, amiguito) pues la guerra de ucrania es un fiasco para Putin. Para los que saben de esto, de fiasco NADA. Una PUTA guerra... es lo que es...
La cultura del videojuego de mierda...


----------



## cortoplacista (5 Mar 2022)

Si una potencia nuclear se ve perdida perdemos todos, nadie gana en una guerra así.


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> en la primera guerra del golfo estuvieron 6 meses acumulando material y tropas... tuvieron que solicitar ayuda economica de hasta Japon (los japoneses y sus fuerzas de autodefensa no salen de su pais...), cosa que al final accedieron... bombardearon sin oposicion durante semanas a un pais desgastado ademas por un conflicto de casi 10 años con iran (que parece que nadie se acuerda ya). entraron en kuwait sin oposicion con los blindados, llegaron a territorio de basora y podian haber llegado incluso a bagdad (vendiendonos las historietas de un ejercito iraki que en realidad era inexistente. en 2003 otra vendiendo historietas de la temida guardia republicana y su añillo de blindados defendiendo bagdad ( otra trola y de lo de armas de destruccion masiva ya ni hablo, con aquellas escenas del retrasado de Bush jr haciendo el gilipollas con bromitas buscasdo las armas debajo de sillones en la casa blanca...)
> En la guerra de kosovo les derribaron aviones a paladas, incluyendo los F 117 Nighthawk (que por cierto, son _invisibles _para paises paco... pero para paises tipo USA Rusia o de los gordos ya te digo yo que la tecnologia stealth invisible NO es), y no se atrevieron a meter infanteria ni blindados por la ratonera que es aquello... amen de que el 90% del ejercito federal estaba intacto...
> Para los wokes mariquitas que se pasan un fin de semana en una rotonda de madrid apuntando los coches que comenten infracciones para denunciarlos (si, amiguito) pues la guerra de ucrania es un fiasco para Putin. Para los que saben de esto, de fiasco NADA. Una PUTA guerra... es lo que es...
> La cultura del videojuego de mierda...



Así es. Creen que en una guerra de verdad ganas todas las batallas y todos los enfrentamientos en cualquier lugar y momento. Salió mal la operación del aeropuerto y para ellos Rusia ya estaba hundida.


----------



## arriondas (5 Mar 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Si una potencia nuclear se ve perdida perdemos todos, nadie gana en una guerra así.



Lo peor es que algunos creen que ganar sí es posible. Y eso me preocupa.


----------



## magufone (5 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Así es. Creen que en una guerra de verdad ganas todas las batallas y todos los enfrentamientos en cualquier lugar y momento. Salió mal la operación del aeropuerto y para ellos Rusia ya estaba hundida.



Hasta los aliados que aplastaron a la alemania nazi en el frente del oeste tuvieron su market garden...
En la primera guerra del golfo se llegarin a acumular casi un millon de soldados de la alianza contra el ejercito de saddam villa... Vaya toneladas de propaganda nos tragamos aquel año...


----------



## M. Priede (5 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Hasta los aliados que aplastaron a la alemania nazi en el frente del oeste tuvieron su market garden...
> En la primera guerra del golfo se llegarin a acumular casi un millon de soldados de la alianza contra el ejercito de saddam villa... Vaya toneladas de propaganda nos tragamos aquel año...



En el frente del oeste ganaron porque a los blindados alemanes se les acabó la gasolina. Y eso que el 80% del ejército alemán estaba en el este.


----------



## magufone (5 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> En el frente del oeste ganaron porque a los blindados alemanes se les acabó la gasolina. Y eso que el 80% del ejército alemán estaba en el este.



En la ofensiva de las Ardenas no solo no tenian combustible mas alla de unos dias... Sino que las divisiones sufrieron atascos para desplazarse al frente... Y aun asi el estado mayor usa entro en panico...
Que resistieran hasta el 45 en el frente occidental fue algo inaudito...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Mar 2022)

¿Hilo mítico?


----------



## M. Priede (14 Abr 2022)

Levanto el hilo para los pacoforistas anglómanos.


----------



## M. Priede (4 May 2022)

De un ilustre forero:









El ejercito de Rusia no es lo que nos contaron, pero el de los Estados Unidos tampoco


Muchos estamos asistiendo atónitos estas semanas al espectáculo que están dando los rusos en Ucrania; nos contaban los ejpertos geoestragas del Monster y los Doritos que los rusos se podrían plantar en 72 horas en París y estamos viendo que no es así. Y sin embargo, en una confrontación con los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## t_chip (10 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Sólo de pensar en la de tías buenas que pueden morir en esa guerra, me pongo malo.



De esas no muere ni una.
La carne de cañón son los dimitris, igual que aquí seríamos los pacos.

!Igualdah si.....pero tonterias las justas!

Mari Charo no está para remar, sino para pasearse en barca.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stuka (10 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Sólo de pensar en la de tías buenas que pueden morir en esa guerra, me pongo malo.




Tranquilo, han huido todas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> America couldn’t defend Ukraine even if it wanted to
> 
> 
> Joe Biden wants to ‘project’ American power on NATO’s eastern flank. But it just highlights the dismal state of US forces today
> ...



Esto merece un buen reflote


----------



## M. Priede (6 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Otro hilo hilarante del Priede que ha envejecido fatal


----------



## uberales (6 Sep 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> America couldn’t defend Ukraine even if it wanted to
> 
> 
> Joe Biden wants to ‘project’ American power on NATO’s eastern flank. But it just highlights the dismal state of US forces today
> ...



Mucha palabrería y poca realidad. Jojojo, que hostiones de realidad están dando los Himars, los javeline o los barayktar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (6 Sep 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> .



¿Qué me citas en otros hilos igual de fallidos?


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Nov 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> A ver señores....USA claro que podría defender ese ataque sin duda alguna, los que no podrían serían los cuatro mataos ucranianos o alguna coalición de mala muerte de ejércitos europeos, esos para ir a Mali o a Kabul de niñeras de los diplomáticos vale, pero nada mas.
> 
> Hoy por hoy los únicos ejércitos capaces de enfrentar a un ejército como el ruso, que en los últimos 15 años ha pegado un avance tecnológico del copón son USA y China con matices, y poco más... Quizá a mejor escala el ejército Inglés si se tratase de una operación de menor calado, pero si USA no toma la iniciativa bélica Ucrania está perdida en un conflicto de carácter convencional



BROOOOOOTAL


----------

